# Linux kérdések - válaszok



## derive (2007 Szeptember 17)

Gondoltam legyen egy hely ahol a linuxosok feltehetnek mindenféle kérdést és meg is próbálunk rájuk válaszolni!


----------



## virag_dominik (2007 Október 8)

nagyon jó ötletnek találom...


----------



## virag_dominik (2007 Október 8)

csak éppen nem látom a kérdéseket-válaszokat


----------



## derive (2007 Október 10)

virag_dominik írta:


> csak éppen nem látom a kérdéseket-válaszokat


Mert még nem kérdeztél ( te sem )


----------



## goyo (2007 Október 10)

derive írta:


> Mert még nem kérdeztél ( te sem )



Udv Derive,

Milyen jellegu kerdeseket varsz ? 
Kerdezhetek webszerverekkel kapcsolatban, vagy inkabb a desktop jellegu distrokban vagy jaratos ?


----------



## derive (2007 Október 16)

goyo írta:


> Udv Derive,
> 
> Milyen jellegu kerdeseket varsz ?
> Kerdezhetek webszerverekkel kapcsolatban, vagy inkabb a desktop jellegu distrokban vagy jaratos ?



Kerdezhetsz barmirol, ahol dolgozom tobb mint 100 desktopot es vagy 20 szervert uzemeltetunk, amit nem tudok megkerdezem a kollegaktol 

Ha meg ok se tudjak akkor Igy Jartal, de lehet hogy mas olvassa a kerdesed es valaszol akkor is ;

Kulonben redhat, fedora, debian, suse desktop, server, samba pdc, oracle, postgres, apache, stb..


----------



## jalaj (2007 Október 24)

Én UHU-linuxot használok már évek óta és nagyon megvagyok vele elégedve.


----------



## derive (2007 Október 25)

jalaj írta:


> Én UHU-linuxot használok már évek óta és nagyon megvagyok vele elégedve.



Jó is az, főleg, mert nekiálltak, és sokat javítottak a sokszor elég hevenyészett magyarításokon. Mondjuk nekem már voltak vele elég gáz problémáim is, dehát előfordul


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 1)

A disztribúciókról általánosan 
Sokak szerint maga a Linux valójában a kernelt jelenti. A kernel, magyarul rendszermag felelős lényegében a teljes kommunikációs feladatért program és hardver közt. A Linux kernele ellentétben a Windowséval úgynevezett monolitikus kernel, tehát a fejlesztők igyekeznek az eszközvezérlőket, és sok egyéb szolgáltatást is a kernelbe építeni. Ennek előnye, hogy nem kell mindenféle drivert külön feltelepítenünk, például, hogy a hálókártyánk működjön. Hátránya, hogy a fokozatosan bővülő eszközpalettát nem tudja maradéktalanul kiszolgálni, magyarul vannak eszközök, amiket nem ismer fel automatikusan. (Természetesen ezekhez is lehet utólag felrakni drivert, már ha van.)
Végül is bújtatva már a problémát is felvázoltam, hiszen ha valaki egy kernelből akar egy működőképes Linuxot faragni, ami normális felhasználásra is alkalmas, akkor még hosszú út áll előtte. Ráadásul több irányba is elindulhat az ember ezen az úton. Így gyakorlatilag az ősidőkben kezdődött, hogy összeálltak fejlesztők, hogy valamilyen keretet, alapszisztémát kidolgozva létrehozzanak olyan disztribúciókat (terjesztéseket), amik egységesen működnek. 

Hogy tisztább legyen, osszuk fel a meglévő Linuxokat, így a különbségek is szembetűnőbbek lesznek: 

Csoportosíthatóak az alapján, hogy a programok telepítése milyen módon zajlik. Mivel a forráskód nyílt, és a rendszer kvázi szabványos, 
a) lefordíthatóak a programok a felhasználó gépén. Ezeket a disztribúciókat forrás-alapú disztribúcióknak szokás nevezni. 
Előnyük, hogy már minden működik, mivel minden program az adott gépre van optimalizálva, sokszor maximálisan kihasználva a rendszer erőforrásait, ezért piszok gyorsak. Hátrányuk, hogy iszonyú időigényes mindent lefordítani, ráadásul érteni is kell hozzá. Arról nem beszélve, hogy ha kijön egy új változata a programnak, akkor megint lehet újrafordítani. Ez azért nem kis macera. 

b) Ha programokat lefordítják előre, a felhasználó bináris csomagok formájában jut hozzá. 
Előnye a gyors telepítés, hiszen ha van csomag egy adott programból, akkor azt sokszor egy parancs kiadásával lehet telepíteni, és pár perc alatt kész van. A másik előnye az egyszerű karbantarthatóság, illetve, hogy az egész mechanizmus egyszerűbb, felhasználóbarátabb. Természetesen ez az optimalizáció kárára megy, de igen sok programnál ez nem szignifikáns lassúságot eredményez, ráadásul elenyésző plusz munkát jelent a rendszer karbantartása. 

Nos, ez már láthatóan óriási különbség az egyes Linuxok közt, és akkor még nem esett szó az átmeneti megoldásokról. 

Színezzük tovább a palettát: az eltérő bináris alapú terjesztések eltérő állapotú csomagokat készítenek, eltérő keretrendszert szerveznek köréjük, ebből is őrült nagy eltérések adódhatnak optimalizáció ügyben is, és magának a rendszernek a felépítésében is. 

Ráadásul ahhoz, hogy a végfelhasználónál is minden jól működjön, ezért egyfajta szabványrendszert is létre kell hozni, például adott konfigurációs fájlokat több program is használ, akkor azt a fájlt nem rakhatja az ember akárhová. Viszont az egyik fejlesztő szerinti logikus hely nem biztos, hogy a másik szerint is jó. (Viszont az biztos, hogy egy adott disztribúcióban mindig a helyén van.) Így, hogy megvan a lehetősége, hogy akárki csináljon egy új disztrót, könnyen belátható, hogy ha valami miatt én nem vagyok megelégedve a meglévőkkel, bátran nekiállhatok csinálni egy újat. 

Fontos motiváció lehet még a pénz is. Hiszen ha csinálok egy jól működő disztribúciót, amit sokan használnak, akkor tudok köré szolgáltatásokat építeni, ami pénzbe kerül. Például felhasználói klubbot hozok létre, akik számára olyan csomagokat is elérhetővé teszek, amiket mással nem osztok meg. (Természetesen ezeket a programokat akárki feltelepítheti a gépére, sőt csinálhat belőle csomagot magának vagy másoknak.) Vagy számukra hamarabb elérhetővé teszem az új csomagokat. (Sok előnnyel jár egy ilyen pénzes klubtagság, ráadásul általában a tagsági díj nem túl magas.) Vannak olyan disztribúciók is, ahol ilyen klub nincs, ugyanis annyian fejlesztik, hogy szinte mindenből van csomag.
*Figyelmeztetés!*bármelyik rendszer alkalmas az ismerkedésre. Hülyeség ellen nem véd meg azonban egyik sem, ha azt a parancsot adja nekik az ember, hogy települjenek rá a jelenlegi Windowsos partícióra, szemrebbenés nélkül meg fogják tenni, és nem ők lesznek a hibásak, hanem aki az utasítást kiadta. Tehát mielőtt nekivágnánk, nézzünk körül, olvassunk kicsit utána, hisz mind a saját, mind mások életét megkönnyítjük vele. 
Ha bizonytalanok lennénk, mindegyik disztrónak létezik úgynevezett LIVE változata.
De hála a néző pont változásnak megkezdőttek a Linux rendszer gazdai képzések is nemzetközi szinten is ami ugye nem elhanyagolható. kanadai székhelyü linux os bizonyítványt is lehet szerezni kemény tanulással Mo-n is.
szóval tanulni-tanulni-tanulni.


----------



## derive (2007 November 2)

Alex1973!

Köszönjük az újabb jox cikk beidézését (http://jox.hu/cikkek/129/12)

De legközelebb az egysoros link is elég lenne szerintem, nem látom be mi értelme másolgatni a cuccokat hogy egymillió oldalon meglegyen egyszerre


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 2)

ok!
Sorry!
:-S


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 2)

Akkor nem borzolom a kedélyeket be idézésel olvassátok el:
http://nol.hu/cikk/468864/
http://www.zsebtyson.hu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=2
http://translate.google.com/transla..._25/window.shtml&langpair=it|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8
http://hirek.prim.hu/cikk/63814/
Jó böngészést
Remélem így már nem bántok senkit :-D

ftp://ftp.novell.hu/pub/mirrors/ftp.opensuse.org/opensuse/distribution/10.3/iso/dvd


----------



## derive (2007 November 3)

Alex1973 jó ez a hír Németországból;

Kérdés a Novell Magyarország hol van most, és miért nem lobbiznak ki hasonlót itthon


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 7)

Üdv!
Válasz: 
Derive. azt nem tudom hogy a magyar Novell hol van most bár a Suse linuxnak sok felhasználója van. De magyarországon a hivatalok is jogsértésre kényszerítik vagy legális Windows használatára kényszerítik a felhasználót. Pl:
Bárminemü pályázat beadás, vagy Adóbevallás csak és kizárólag windows környezetben futatható programmal lehetséges nembeszélve arról hogy kikötik a beadványoknál az ms office formátumokat, Hiába van open office azért a formázások még mindig elcsusznak.
Így tehát vagy tudod futtani crosover alat vagy telepíted a wint walamilyen formátumban pl Vmware wine és társai.
Mind addíg mig a boltokban arra biztatják a linuxos gépet vásárlót kérdéseire pl: fut e rajta játék, felhasználói alkalmazás cad program vagy bármi más, hogy le kell törölni a linuxot és valakivel fel kell rakatni a wint itt ilyen hozzá állásan nem lesz változás.
A fenti szöveget töb boltban hallotam (letörölni!).
Ez itt kérem magyar ország ami megítélésem szertint az agyakban 1950 vagy 1920 ban való gondolkodást mutatja. majd jó 100-200 évmulva lesz az országban változás, ha még addig lesz ország.
addig is egy kis linux link:

http://thinkgos.com/ 

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=119439522922391&w=2


----------



## derive (2007 November 9)

alex1973 írta:


> Üdv!
> Válasz:
> Derive. azt nem tudom hogy a magyar Novell hol van most bár a Suse linuxnak sok felhasználója van. De magyarországon a hivatalok is jogsértésre kényszerítik vagy legális Windows használatára kényszerítik a felhasználót. Pl:
> Bárminemü pályázat beadás, vagy Adóbevallás csak és kizárólag windows környezetben futatható programmal lehetséges nembeszélve arról hogy kikötik a beadványoknál az ms office formátumokat, Hiába van open office azért a formázások még mindig elcsusznak.
> ...




Azt hallottad hogy a blackpanther-esek ( egy az UHU-nál kevésbé ismert magyar linuxfejlesztőcsapat ) beperelte az Apeh-et mert csak windows alól lehet kitölteni a havi adóbevallást?

Van vér a pucájukban 

http://www.blackpanther.hu/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=Diszkrimin%E1ci%F3

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/42


----------



## lacko34 (2007 November 10)

Sziasztok
Járatlan vagyok linux ügyben nagyon.
Fel tudok xp mellé telepíteni egy linux rendszert csak kipróbálni,úgy hogy ne és ha nem tetszik utána le tudjam törölni maradéktalanul?
választ elölre is köszi
Laca


----------



## derive (2007 November 12)

*Linux kipróbálása*



lacko34 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Járatlan vagyok linux ügyben nagyon.
> Fel tudok xp mellé telepíteni egy linux rendszert csak kipróbálni,úgy hogy ne és ha nem tetszik utána le tudjam törölni maradéktalanul?
> választ elölre is köszi
> Laca



Igen, fel lehet tenni, és meg is férnek egymás mellett, de sajnos ehez particionálgatni is kell, ha csak kipróbálni szeretnéd én első körben maradnék egy Live-cd mellett ( ennek az a lényege hogy a linux cd-ről vagy dvd-ről működik telepítés nélkül, így ha kiveszed a CD-t/DVD-t onnantól kezdve semmi nyoma )
Az egyik népszerü és felhasználóbarát ilyesmi linux:
http://www.puppylinux.org

Vagy ha preferálnád a magyar nyelvűt akkor:
http://www.livecd.hu/node/51
Innen leszedheted az UHU linux live-cd-s verzióját.

Ha van még kérdésed szólj, remélem tudtam segíteni

( particionálgatás se túl bonyolult, de egy próba erejéig nem biztos hogy érdemes )


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 16)

Novell Mo-n.
Novell Magyarország: kedvezményes Linux a hardvergyártóknak
http://hirek.prim.hu/cikk/64217/


----------



## derive (2007 November 18)

A Novell-féle linuxszal csak ez az egy bajom van .... kedvezményes ))
Jól hangzik, de korántsem olyan jól mint pl. az ingyenes debian, mandriva, fedora, ...


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 18)

derive írta:


> A Novell-féle linuxszal csak ez az egy bajom van .... kedvezményes ))
> Jól hangzik, de korántsem olyan jól mint pl. az ingyenes debian, mandriva, fedora, ...


Igen de valakinek nem az ingyenesség számít hanem a stabil támogatás minden esetleges felmerülő igényre. Pl cégeknél fontos hogy ne keljen a neten keresgélni megoldások után hanam kérik a suportot és kész, kinlódjanak a disztrib emberei.
Pl SAP meg más ügyviteli rendszerrek,Proenginer egyéb CAd megoldások.
Ugye ezek megoldásán nem sok rendszergazda válalja fel (mert sem a xen virtualizációt nem tanítják és a Linux rendszergazada képzés is gyerek cipőben jár Mo-n. Igaz mostanában Lehet kanadai linuxos rendszer gazda végzetséget szerezni Mo-n); nem beszélve a software fejlesztésről.
minőségi teljes linuxos Ügyviteli programot még nem láttam :-( az X-raktár is eltünt a sülyesztőben Sajnos.
De ha ezeket meg oldod magadnak akkor persze fontos az ingyenesség.
Így:
Hát akkor ajánlanám az open suse változatot. 10.3 verziónál vannak.
:mrgreen:
http://hu.opensuse.org/Kiadott_változat
De van ilyen is:

ubutu alapokon
http://kiwilinux.org/kiwi/hu/


----------



## derive (2007 November 19)

*ingyenesség vs. support*

Naigen a support sokat szamit, de egy nagy ceg ugysem fog teljes supportot venni, megaztan mondjuk egy Novell Magyarorszag hogyan supportol? Nem akkora a Mo.-i ceg hogy kijarjanak hozzad segitgetni, kiadjak mindenfele embereknek... sok nagy ceg inkabb kikepezi a rendszergazdait ( akar a novell-el, mert Ok is szerveznek ilyesfajta kepzeseket ugye ).

Persze nem azt mondom hogy a support haszontalan, es nem kell, de azt kulon is meg lehet venni, es akkor maga a software maradhat teljesen ingyenes. Na persze kivetel a penzes megoldasok pl. linuxCAD...

Ha meg penzes szoftvert szeretnek venni, akkor a magam reszerol IRIX termeszetesen igazi SGI gepen futtatva


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 20)

Nos !
Aképzésel vitatkoznék van 3 informatikai mérnőt unokatesom, és egyiket sem a cég képezte. Sőt .....
Az egyik most Bp-n Unix rendszergazadaként dolgozik.
De ez egy másik történet. Szóval azért nem jellemző a céges képzés.
Ált nagy cégek linux alat nem biztos hogy ingyenes progit futtatnak nem mondom hogy nem de nagyrészt nem jellemtő. CAD, CAM, XEN virtualizált SAP, Stb...
De tényleg tudsz ügyviteli programot ami ingyenes és azt tudja mint az sap Vagy a Msoft NAV volt axapta.
csak kérdés? 
Nem sértegetni akarlak kíváncsi vagyok hogy van e.


Nos egy link CROSSOVER leírás: http://www.tutorial.hu/node/37
Jó olvasást


----------



## derive (2007 November 21)

Igy most fejbol nem, de van par ami a phpgroupware-bol vagy epp a request-trackerbol kiindulva keszulodik erosen;


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 21)

Nem is fejből kértem de ha van megoszthatnád velem .
Köszi.


----------



## kumisi (2007 November 22)

Javaslom az Ubuntu 7.10-et minden érdeklödönek. Nagyon jó.

ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso

vagy amit már ajánlottak.

http://kiwilinux.org/kiwi/hu/


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 25)

http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/
Jó nézegetést


----------



## zsotza (2007 December 8)

*Kedves Linuxosok! Énnekem (még) nincs Linux-om,-Windows Vista Home basic-ot használok-Igy sok tanulnivalóm van még "Pingvin-ügyben".Elsősorban a gyakorlati oldala érdekel.Kezdő vagyok a számítógép ismeretben,egy éve használom-hobby célra.Igaz,hogy a Windows Live Messengert nem lehet hangban használni ("telefonálás") Linux-al? Nagyon sok "macera" van a Linux-al a Windows-hoz képest? Szeretettel&tisztelettel:Zsotza*


----------



## derive (2007 December 8)

Hát a windows live messengert nem tudom, de skype pl. van linux alá...

Sok különböző terjesztése van a linuxnak egyébként, és ezerféleképpen tud kinézni, szóval ha valamelyiket látod / kipróbálod és nem tetszik, nem árt megnézni másik fajtát is


----------



## pekarsipos (2007 December 9)

Szeretnék tanácsot kérni ?
Windows xp home-m van és lassan lejár a antivirus (norton-symantec).
A piacon most melik antivirus a legjobb,ami anyagilag is hozzáférhető (50-euro-ig)
Előre is kösz a tanácsokatt !!!!


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 9)

Szia. Az Avastot ajánlanám. Ingyenes és a frissítés is ingyenes, minden nap frissül. Azonnal figyelmeztett ha van újabb elérhető -letölthető adatbázisa.


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 9)

*antivir*

a NOD32 és az AVAST egymás zavarása nélkül együtt tud futni egyidőben és jó.


----------



## akakukk (2007 December 9)

zsotza írta:


> *Kedves Linuxosok! Énnekem (még) nincs Linux-om,-Windows Vista Home basic-ot használok-Igy sok tanulnivalóm van még "Pingvin-ügyben".Elsősorban a gyakorlati oldala érdekel.Kezdő vagyok a számítógép ismeretben,egy éve használom-hobby célra.Igaz,hogy a Windows Live Messengert nem lehet hangban használni ("telefonálás") Linux-al? Nagyon sok "macera" van a Linux-al a Windows-hoz képest? Szeretettel&tisztelettel:Zsotza*


amsn-t lehet használni ami rákapcsolódik az msn-re


----------



## derive (2007 December 11)

pekarsipos írta:


> Szeretnék tanácsot kérni ?
> Windows xp home-m van és lassan lejár a antivirus (norton-symantec).
> A piacon most melik antivirus a legjobb,ami anyagilag is hozzáférhető (50-euro-ig)
> Előre is kösz a tanácsokatt !!!!



Ha már ebben a topicban kértél tanácsot, azt javaslom felejtsd el a Windows xp home-ot a vírusokkal együtt, és állj át linuxra ( az 50 euro alatt van, mivel sok verziója teljesen ingyenes ).

És linux alatt nem jellenzőek a vírusok ( talán ha 4-et láttam eddig ).


----------



## delta12 (2008 Március 31)

Sziasztok. A kérdésem a következő: a volt oszt társam feltette a gépemre a debien egy régebbi verzióját de nem tette fel a mc nekem meg nincs telepitőm ő meg elment tanulni jó messze. nincs netemsem othol. Valaki nem tud más megoldast az mc potlasara ujratelepites neékül? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 11)

Biztonság!
http://ubuntu.hu/hirek/2008mar/biztonsagi-versenyen-bizonyitott-az-ubuntu
Program telepítés utólag.
debian program összetevő telepítés apt get vagy sinaptik kal megoldható deb alat kb 30000 progi azt hiszem


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 11)

zsotza írta:


> *Kedves Linuxosok! Énnekem (még) nincs Linux-om,-Windows Vista Home basic-ot használok-Igy sok tanulnivalóm van még "Pingvin-ügyben".Elsősorban a gyakorlati oldala érdekel.Kezdő vagyok a számítógép ismeretben,egy éve használom-hobby célra.Igaz,hogy a Windows Live Messengert nem lehet hangban használni ("telefonálás") Linux-al? Nagyon sok "macera" van a Linux-al a Windows-hoz képest? Szeretettel&tisztelettel:Zsotza*


Nos sok minden megoldható pl: a már említett crossover progival valamint létezik az amsn nevü linux klón a jelenlegi fejlesztés állapotát nem ismerem.
A linux más szemléletet kíván mint a win, ez az alapvető tényező.
De ne add fel.
:mrgreen:


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 11)

derive írta:


> Ha már ebben a topicban kértél tanácsot, azt javaslom felejtsd el a Windows xp home-ot a vírusokkal együtt, és állj át linuxra ( az 50 euro alatt van, mivel sok verziója teljesen ingyenes ).
> 
> És linux alatt nem jellenzőek a vírusok ( talán ha 4-et láttam eddig ).


De nelegyünk ennyire gonoszok;
hiszen nem mindenki mer linuxos lenni.
 
Nod 32.
Üdv


----------



## derive (2008 Április 12)

delta12 írta:


> Sziasztok. A kérdésem a következő: a volt oszt társam feltette a gépemre a debien egy régebbi verzióját de nem tette fel a mc nekem meg nincs telepitőm ő meg elment tanulni jó messze. nincs netemsem othol. Valaki nem tud más megoldast az mc potlasara ujratelepites neékül? Előre is köszönöm.



Bocs a késői válaszért.

Le lehet tölteni magát a csomagot külön, és a csomagot utána debianban a dpkg-val közvetlenül installalálni.

Részletesebben:
root -ként belépve a debianodon: cat /etc/debian_version
Ez ki fogja írni hogy milyen verziójú debianod van. Ez alapján megkeresed a neten ( első körben packages.debian.org ) az mc nevű csomagot, letöltöd és valamilyen módon hazaviszed ( pendrive, cd )

Ha ez megvan kiadod a : dpkg -i /itt/van/a/konyvtarban/mc-XXXXXX.deb parancsot.
Ahol az itt van a konyvtarban az, ahol a csomag van ( pl. ha cd-n volt akkor a /mnt/cdrom/ -ban, vagy a /media alatt valahol, ez függ attól hogy és mennyire lett beállítva a debian. ) Az XXXX az mc csomag verziószáma ( ez különbözik debian verziónként, ezért nem tudok konkrét URL-t küldeni ).

Van egy másik ötletem is:

http://magrathea.ttk.pte.hu/mc-static.mag

Ezt neked csinaltam gyorsan. Ha maskent nem megy, ezt toltsd le, vidd haza
majd: masold fel a root home-jaba:
cp /cdrom/mc-static.mag /root/
vagy ha nem a cdrom konyvtarban van akkor ertelem szerint mashonnan masold 
Ezek utan:
chmod 700 /root/mc-static
/root/mc-static

( ekkor megjelenik nemi szoveg, ekkor nyomd le az i betűt )

Ezek után már az mc beírásával működik is a midnight commander, reméljük helyesen 

A többieknek akik olvassák ezt a bejegyzést:
Vigyázni a .mag csomaggal, mert ezt direkt deltának csináltam, és így kérdés nélkül felülírja az mc-t ha már ottvolt, akkor is 

Ez az mc statikusan fordított, azaz bármely linuxon, és bármely 32 bites, x86-os gépen elindul. ( Statikus ELF32 bináris )
Már akinek ez mond valamit ....


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 15)

http://www.getdeb.net/browse.php
*****************************************************************
http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
*****************************************************************
*ubuntu LTS párnapon belül 8.04 hardy heron
LTS kiadásnak nevezik, melyekhez asztali felhasználóknak 3 évig, míg kiszolgálókon 5 évig biztosítanak támogatást.Gnome 2.22
*********
Ez a második LTS verzió a Dapper Drake (6.06) után.*
*****************************************************************
http://linuxman.freeblog.hu/
******************************
http://distrowatch.com/
********************************
http://hu.zenwalk.org/
************************************
Tároló:
http://packages.medibuntu.org/
deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu 
deb-src http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
deb ftp://ftp.fsf.hu/debs
deb http://cle.linux.org.tw/candyz/Ubuntu
wget http://cle.linux.org.tw/candyz/Ubuntu/candyz.key
deb http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit
Az *Ubuntu Linux tárolóit* alapvetően kétféleképpen tudjuk kezelni: amennyiben használtunk korábban Debiant, ismerhetjük az /etc/apt/sources.list fájlt. Viszont ha kezdők vagyunk, akkor se csüggedjünk, egy remek eszköz áll rendelkezésre a grafikus felületű menedzseléshez is. Ő a Synaptic.
Egy hagyományos Ubuntu-telepítés esetén a rendszer a main (fő) tároló használatára van beállítva. De más hivatalos tárolók/részlegek is léteznek, amik alapból nem engedélyezettek. A legnagyobb ilyen a Universe. Ez olyan, közösségi karbantartású programokat tartalmaz, amelyeket az Ubuntu nem támogat hivatalosan. A Multiverse részleg nem-szabad szoftverek gyűjteménye. A harmadik részleg, a Restricted egy nagyon kis programcsoport, szerzői jogi korlátozásokkal rendelkező programok alkotják.

Új tároló megadása a Hozzáadás gomb megnyomásával lehetséges. 

A lenyíló listában megadhatjuk a kívánt verziószámot (ezt célszerű mindig a legfrissebbre beállítani). Az Összetevők alatt válogathatjuk össze a különböző típusú tárolókat. 

Amennyiben egy honlapról csak a tároló címét kaptuk meg (a következő pontban tárgyalt formában), akkor az Egyéni gombra kattintva megadhatjuk azt, és az automatikusan bekerül a jelenlegi tárolók közé.
***********************************************************
egyéb debian csomag telepítés ubuntura.
Amikor egy csomagkezelővel töltesz le programot, valójában Debian-csomagot szedsz le! Külön is telepíthetsz kézzel letöltött Debian-csomagokat, de - hacsak nem kifejezetten Ubuntu alá írták - nem garantált a működésük.
*Egyéb csomagok!*
Az RPM szintén népszerű csomagolás, ezt használja a Fedora Core, a SuSE Linux és a Mandriva is. *Az RPM-et az Ubuntu nem kezeli közvetlenül, de van egy parancs, amivel az RPM átalakítható Debbé. Ez viszont nem jelenti azt, hogy az összes RPM működni fog a rendszereden!* A már említett parancs közvetlenül telepíteni is tudja a csomagot. Ez a parancs az alien, és persze Synapticen keresztül is elérhető. Ha a carl nevű felhasználó telepíteni akarja az asztalán levő teszt.rpm-et, akkor asudo alien -i /home/carl/Desktop/teszt.rpm parancsot fogja használni.
***********************************************************
Jó böngészést és használatot.


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 15)

*Akkor vissza térnék az msn kérdéshez.*
**************************************************
*Az aMSN egy MSN Messenger klón GPL licenc alatt.* hasonló felületet biztosít, mint a Microsoft szoftvere Windowson és Macintoshon. A cél megvalósításához az aMSN „emulálja” az MSN Messenger kinézetét és az általa nyújtott felhasználói élményt, és számtalan sajátságát támogatja
Az aMSN nem csak Linux alá érhető el, hanem számos Unix-variánsra, Macintoshra és Windowsra is úgy, mint bármely más platformra, amelyik támogatja a TCL/TK 8.4-et vagy magasabb verziószámú változatát.
2007. december MSN Messenger klón 0.97-es verziójú, stabil kiadása.
*************************************************
http://www.amsn-project.net/download.php
*****************************************
http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/...earchon=names&version=all&release=all&exact=1
**************************************************************
http://amsn-project.net/wiki/InstallOnFedora
*******************************************
http://sourceforge.net/project/down...amsn-0.97-1.tcl84.x86.package&use_mirror=mesh
*********************************************************
Kegészitők.
http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php
*****************************************************
Vagy a másik!
Az emesene nevü kis progi. Elég jó az is. és nagyon Live Messenger feelinges.
http://www.emesene.org/


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 16)

*Most olvastam.
Talán szüksége van rá valakinek aki még Magyarországon adózik.
http://ubuntu.hu/forum/telepitesi-frissitesi-kerdesek/apeh-program-telepitese.
*


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

en azzal a gyakorlati tanaccsal szolgalnek, hogy ma mar nagyon sok disztribucionak elerheto "Live CD"-je. Csupan be kell boot-olni a CD-rol (be kell helyezni a CD-meghajtoba, majd ujrainditani a gepet), es ki lehet probalni egy hasznalhato verziojat az adott disztribucionak. Kiderul, hogy hogy mukodik a gepen, es hogy tetszik-e. Ha nem, akkor ennyi volt, ha igen, akkor erdemes telepiteni is.


----------



## derive (2008 Április 19)

alex1973 írta:


> *Most olvastam.
> Talán szüksége van rá valakinek aki még Magyarországon adózik.
> http://ubuntu.hu/forum/telepitesi-frissitesi-kerdesek/apeh-program-telepitese.
> *



Szornyu hogy ezt az abev-es dolgot is milyen amator modon tudtak megcsinalni...
tudnam mi akadalyozhatta az apeheseket abban hogy fogjanak egy free, akár live disztribúciót amibe betelepítik ahogy kell, aztán passz, plusszban lehet mondjuk rpm meg deb meg nyilván egy tgz, és akkor akár OS nélkül is lehetne adót bevallani..
vagy akkor is árukapcsolásnak számít a dolog ha ingyen van?


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 21)

derive írta:


> Szornyu hogy ezt az abev-es dolgot is milyen amator modon tudtak megcsinalni...
> tudnam mi akadalyozhatta az apeheseket abban hogy fogjanak egy free, akár live disztribúciót amibe betelepítik ahogy kell, aztán passz, plusszban lehet mondjuk rpm meg deb meg nyilván egy tgz, és akkor akár OS nélkül is lehetne adót bevallani..
> vagy akkor is árukapcsolásnak számít a dolog ha ingyen van?



Az ok egyszerű nem cél linux alatti program  hiszen a magyar államnak is keret-stratégia -lásd campus- szerződése van Bill bácsiékkal. :555:
Szóval csak azért irták meg javaban hogy elmodhassák van platform független progi.persze ha nincs etc könyvtárad linux alatt akkor marad a wine vagy a crossover és azon kersztül windos alat megcsinálja az ember az adó bevallást.
Ez még nagyon sokáig így lesz még a politikusoknak jó ... a windows.


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 22)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=nCJ8QDfA95U

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws

érdemes megnézni


----------



## csoki_ (2008 Május 22)

albaarca írta:


> en azzal a gyakorlati tanaccsal szolgalnek, hogy ma mar nagyon sok disztribucionak elerheto "Live CD"-je. Csupan be kell boot-olni a CD-rol (be kell helyezni a CD-meghajtoba, majd ujrainditani a gepet), es ki lehet probalni egy hasznalhato verziojat az adott disztribucionak. Kiderul, hogy hogy mukodik a gepen, es hogy tetszik-e. Ha nem, akkor ennyi volt, ha igen, akkor erdemes telepiteni is.





Hello!! Én is ezeket használom mielőtt telepítek bármit is. Főleg amilyen gyorsasággal jonnek ki az új disztribúciók, jobb előtte kipróbálni.


----------



## Giorgio-86 (2008 Július 11)

Sziasztok!

Én Windows használó vagyok. Érdemes Linuxot használni?

Üdv.:
Gábor


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Július 11)

Giorgio-86 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én Windows használó vagyok. Érdemes Linuxot használni?
> 
> ...


Én is. Igen.
Üdv:
Flamingó


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

azt hallottam jobb linux mint a windows. ez igaz?


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

mivel jobb?


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Augusztus 5)

tuci74 írta:


> azt hallottam jobb linux mint a windows. ez igaz?



szia! Miért nem probálod ki? Ha azt mondom nem jobb akkor nem hajt tovább a kiváncsiság? És ha azt mondom jobb akkor már is lecseréled a jelenlegi rendszert?

Tessék innen letölthetsz jo néhányat!

Amugy nekem annyira nem jött be....


----------



## bugimen (2008 Augusztus 5)

tuci74 írta:


> mivel jobb?



Szia!

Én úgy mondanám, hogy van amiben jobb, van amiben nem. Sok függ attól, hogy mire akarod használni.

Például egy pozitívuma, hogy nyílt forráskódú, ez többnyire az ingyenességet is magával vonzza. Például egy nagyon kellemes disztribúció az Ubuntu Linux. Ha regisztrálsz az oldalukon (www.ubuntu.com), ingyen és bérmentve kipostázzák Neked a gyári telepítő cd-t vagy dvd-t. 
Manapság a Linuxoknak hasonlóan átlátható és egyszerűen kezelhető grafikus felületük van, mint a Windowsnak.
A telepítéssel együtt egy kalapnyi felhasználói programot is kapsz, például különféle médialejátszókat, irodai programokat, stb. Ezeken felül természetesen magad is sok mindent tehetsz hozzá, telepíthetsz fel, mindezt ingyenesen.
Mindezt magyar nyelven, manapság már a legtöbb programnak megvan a magyar verziója.

Ez természetesen csak egy igen rövid összefoglaló, a teljesség igénye nélkül.


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 8)

bluebirds írta:


> szia! Miért nem probálod ki? Ha azt mondom nem jobb akkor nem hajt tovább a kiváncsiság? És ha azt mondom jobb akkor már is lecseréled a jelenlegi rendszert?
> 
> Tessék innen letölthetsz jo néhányat!
> 
> Amugy nekem annyira nem jött be....


 
Köszönöm,talán egyszer kipróbálom.....


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 8)

bugimen írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én úgy mondanám, hogy van amiben jobb, van amiben nem. Sok függ attól, hogy mire akarod használni.
> 
> ...


 
Szia

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## yulianna (2008 Augusztus 31)

már egy ideje barátkozom a gondolattal és utána is néztem és az zavar hogy több linux is van . de melyik az igazi ? leszedtem a netröl olyan programot ami windows alatt is müködik de nem tudtam vele mit kezdeni .kiprobáltam volna vele a linuxot mert már a vistábol kezd elegem lenni olyan hamar hibát mutat és állandoan telepiteni kell miata.mutassátok be a linuxot és hogy melyiket érdemes telepiteni .


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 1)

yulianna írta:


> már egy ideje barátkozom a gondolattal és utána is néztem és az zavar hogy több linux is van . de melyik az igazi ? leszedtem a netröl olyan programot ami windows alatt is müködik de nem tudtam vele mit kezdeni .kiprobáltam volna vele a linuxot mert már a vistábol kezd elegem lenni olyan hamar hibát mutat és állandoan telepiteni kell miata.mutassátok be a linuxot és hogy melyiket érdemes telepiteni .



Azt mondják, minden Linux disztribúció igazi Linux.  Az Ubuntunak sok magyar felhasználója van, ezért érdemes lehet azzal próbálkozni. Ha valami nem megy, az ubuntu.hu-n valószínűleg tudnak segíteni. Ha hajlandó vagy tanulni, minden rendben lesz.  Az Ubuntu világa című könyv segítséget ad abban, hogy könnyebben tájékozódj a Linux és a szabad szoftverek világában, és abban is segíthet, hogy ne csalódj, ha kihívásokkal kell megküzdened.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 1)

bolondpoli írta:


> Azt mondják, minden Linux disztribúció igazi Linux.  Az Ubuntunak sok magyar felhasználója van, ezért érdemes lehet azzal próbálkozni. Ha valami nem megy, az ubuntu.hu-n valószínűleg tudnak segíteni. Ha hajlandó vagy tanulni, minden rendben lesz.  Az Ubuntu világa című könyv segítséget ad abban, hogy könnyebben tájékozódj a Linux és a szabad szoftverek világában, és abban is segíthet, hogy ne csalódj, ha kihívásokkal kell megküzdened.



*Márpedig kihívásokból nem lessz hiány!* 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 1)

yulianna írta:


> leszedtem a netröl olyan programot ami windows alatt is müködik de nem tudtam vele mit kezdeni



Mi a neve annak a programnak, amit letöltöttél? Talán VirtualBox, VMware vagy Virtual PC? 

Esetleg a wubi? Talán ezzel a legegyszerűbb telepíteni az Ubuntu-t. Bővebb információk: Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével. A magyar nyelvű Ubuntu dokumentációból sok mindent megtudhatsz.


----------



## bugimen (2008 Szeptember 2)

Én is az Ubuntura szavaznék! Elég stabil és felhasználóbarát. Több verziója is létezik, ezek többnyire csak az ablakkezelőben különböznek, de például Edubuntu néven kiadtak egy oktatásban használatos verziót is.


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 3)

Üdv Mindenkinek!

Szokott valaki programozással foglalkozni? Azon belül is perl-el, mert én csak most ismerkedek vele és elkelne egy kis segítség.


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 9)

Látom elég ritkán járnak erre felé, nem igazán szereti az emberek többsége a linuxot,mert problémásnak tartják a csomagok telepítését meg ilyeneket,de szerintem nagyon egyszerű, és sokkal biztonságosabb mint a windows.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 9)

Szia Narayan! Gondolod, hogy a felhasználok azért nem voksolnak a linuxra mert bonyolult rá progikat tenni?
Nekem utoljára UHU 2.1 volt fent, csak ugy kiváncsiságbol...
Szoval erre a linux disztribuciora rengeteg progi elérhető (_nagy előnye, hogy nem kell internet a telepitéshez_) és nem a telepités bonyolultságával volt bajom, hanem azzal, hogy telepitettem valamit és az volt a válasza hogy a csomag törött!!! (_vagy valami ilyesmi..._) UHU előtt is volt linuxom, arra meg ha telepiteni akartam akkor csak szerverről lehetett...
MEGJEGYEZNÉM, HOGY NEM AZÉRT TETTEM FEL KÜLÖNBÖZŐ LINUXOT MERT MÁS OPERÁCIOS RENDSZERHEZ SZERETTEM VOLNA HASONLITGATNI!!! 
Egyszerűen kiváncsi voltam, de sajnos akkor most eltér a véleményünk mert szerintem nem biztonságosabb mint a windows....
Te melyik linuxot használod?


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 9)

Narayan írta:


> Látom elég ritkán járnak erre felé, nem igazán szereti az emberek többsége a linuxot,mert problémásnak tartják a csomagok telepítését meg ilyeneket,de szerintem nagyon egyszerű, és sokkal biztonságosabb mint a windows.



Szerintem azért nem szeretik, mert nem ismerik. Pontosabban nem nem szeretik, hanem nem ismerik és nem is érdeklődnek iránta. Talán azt sem tudják, hogy létezik. 

Ha Perl-el kapcsolatos kérdésed van, egy Perl-el foglalkozó fórumon jobban tudnak segíteni. Vagy például a HUP-on.


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 10)

Szia bluebirds!
Én sem azért használok linuxot mert hasonlítgatni akarom hanem azért mert jobbnak tartom.Nekem egy egyszerű kis ubuntum van de nagyon meg vagyok vele elégedve,ami egyátalán nem szimpi az a open suse. Igaz hogy ha nem kellett volna linuxot használjak, illetve kipróbáljak akkor soha az életben nem próbáltam volna ki, de a suliban kötelező volt ezt is tanntárgyként tanulni. Ez csak saját tapasztalat hogy mikor nekem windowsom volt akkor az sokkal jobban ette a gépem erőforrásait,lassult, lefagyott meg ilyenek.Ez most linux alatt nem fordul elő. Meg volt néhány apróság még ami ha össze adódik akkor elég.Félreértés ne essék nekem nincs bajom a telepítéssel sem, mert tök egyszerű, csak néhány barátomnak akik nem veszik a fáradtságot hogy foglalkozzanak vele és megismerjék és persze hogy bajuk van vele.Egyébként engem érdekelne, hogy miért nem tartod biztonságosabbnak.


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 10)

Ja igen és bolondpolinak igaza van!


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 10)

*Szia Narayan!
Sajnos az ubuntu eddigi kimaradt rövidke pc-s pályafutásmobol de mindenféle képpen az lessz a következő!:mrgreen: persze addig még lefagy párszor a windows:mrgreen:
Mint mondtam az utolso linuxom az UHU volt... 
Na most az én gépem : 
-5200 GF video
-2500 celeron
-1 giga ram mind ez abit s7 -en
Ezt azért emlitem mert a következő történt:
feltettem az UHU.... és innentől nem volt más csak nagyon nagyon lassú ablakkezelés, szoval eddig nem jöttek be a linuxok... Érdekes, hogy nekem a linux tünik erőforrás zabálonak Tudom, hogy uhu-ra többféle ablakkezelő is létezik és a teljesitmény teljesen a felszin fügvényében változik, vagyis ha szép linuxot akarsz akkor lassu lessz, ha gyorsabbat akkor kicsit olyan egyszerü... szoval lehet hogy az én egész konfigummal lehet a baj, valamiért nem szereti a linuxot.... De tovább lépve és hagyva egy kicsit a kinézetet nézzük csak mi ujság a programokkal....
Nos azt hiszem tényleg megtaláltam akkoriban mindent ami kellet, de nem tudtam mit kezdeni az egésznek a lassuságával mert a programok is nagyon lassuak voltak... a GIMP teljesen használhatatlan volt pont ezért.... De emlithetném a az open offic-t is (azt hiszem igy hivják) szoval két honapos probálgatás után feladtam.... cseréltem vistára:-D
És hogy miért gondolom, hogy nem biztonságosabb mint a windows?
Nézd, ugy szerettem volna használni és arra mint a windowsomat, de ilyen csunya rendszerösszeomlást egy program miatt utoljára win98-nál láttam!
Igaz utána helyre állt valahogy.... (rejtély)
És hogy támadják-e virusok? Én azt mondom nagyon sok unatkozo emberke él a földön!
Szoval egyenlőre én maradok a májkroszoft termékénél*


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 11)

Szia bluebirds!
Számomra is rejtély az hogy hogyan omolhatott ösze a géped linux alatt, de tény amit ,omdtál hogy nem minden config-ra passzol a linux.Ezt most nem arra mondom hogy a tiedre nem,mert olyan vér profi nem vagyok hogy tudjam, de kétség kívül van ilyen.
Akkor tehát lényegesen eltér a véleményünk.de ez a jó.Mondjuk én nem az UHU-t ajánlottam volna első kipróbákásra.
Teljesen "felszerelve" tetted föl az UHU-t, vagy pedig kellett még utánna komponenseket telepíteni? Én nagyon tudom ajánlani a debiant,mert az a legjobb, ahogy én végigpróbálgattam őket.Mondjuk az ubuntu is debian alapú, de hát ki tudja, vannak benne eltérések. Számomra csak egy szépséghibája van ennek a linuxos történetnek. Az hogy a kedvenc játékaim nem futnak alatta, mert windowsra épülnek.:-( cs, és unreal 
Ezen kívül semmi bajom vele.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 11)

*Szia Narayan! Szoval az én első linuxom az egy live cd volt valamilyen spire volt a vége. Azt igaz nem kellett telepiteni de nem is volt haszna... aztán jött a suse azt hiszem... Aztán jött egy kis siluxos korszak.. majd a legutolso az UHU 2.1 DVD. Vagyis minden benne volt ami kellett... És a jövöben tervezem az ubuntut... ugyan is nem mondam még le arrol, hogy találok egy működöképes linuxot! Persze nem most lessz még megvárom míg a vista megadja magát!:mrgreen:
Ööö és nem kötöszködni akarok de nem ugy akartad mondani, hogy az UHU hasonlit a debianra? és nem debian alapu hiszen a debian oprendszer ami linux alapú...
Amugy nekem linuxos rendeszereknél a jol megszokott kis progikáim hiányoznak.... Játékot meg meg sem probáltam felrakni mert ugy sem ment volna....*


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 12)

Szia bluebirds!
Nem, én pont úgy gondoltam ahogy mondtam. A debian szerintem nem linux alapú hanem egy linux. És arra értettem hogy debian alapú az ubuntu mert nagyon hasonlít rá. Ja igen és nem mondhattam azt hogy az ubuntu debian alapú, mert a debian régebbi,tehát én így értettem ezt az egészet. Egyébként szerintem egy kezdő linuxosnál fontos az hogy ne live cd-vel próbálkozzon, és ne is csak egy kernelt,vagyishát csak egy oprendszert telepítsen fel, hanem olyat amelyik kompakt és az összes plugin meg kiegészítés, fejlesztői környezet, programok azonnal feltelepül, és nem kell utánna csomagokat telepíteni a teljes kihasználás érdekében.Na meg fontos hogy milyen a csomagkezelése,az se mindegy.Szerintem.De ez persze csak az én véleményem. 
Én a Fedora-t ajánlom Neked, most így elsőre ami sok mindent tartalmaz,azt hiszem live-ként is lehet alkalmazni és full telepítést végezni.
Innen letöltheted:http://fedoraproject.org/
Mindenkinek jó hétvégét és jó bulizást!


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 12)

bluebirds írta:


> *feltettem az UHU.... és innentől nem volt más csak nagyon nagyon lassú ablakkezelés*



Telepítettél a videókártyához meghajtót?  Jelenleg ez az aktuális a kártyádhoz.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Szeptember 12)

Narayan írta:


> Számomra csak egy szépséghibája van ennek a linuxos történetnek. Az hogy a kedvenc játékaim nem futnak alatta, mert windowsra épülnek.:-( cs, és unreal
> Ezen kívül semmi bajom vele.



Wine?


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 15)

Nem szoktam emulátorokat használni, még nagyon nagyon régen az, idők kezdetén használtam ilyen cuccokat. Amikor xp-n virtuális gépet hoztam létre próba céljából. De egyébként nem jönnek be. De ki tudja, majd egyszer....


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 15)

bolondpoli írta:


> Telepítettél a videókártyához meghajtót?  Jelenleg ez az aktuális a kártyádhoz.


 
Hát igen,ez mindent megmagyarázna, illetve egy-két dolgot )))), de mondjuk aki szg-vel foglalkozik az mindenképpen tudja hogy driverek meg egy csomó cucc kell még az oprendszer mellé.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 27)

Végig olvasva ezt a pár oldalnyi eszme cserét, saját tapasztalat és itt most senki meggyőzése nem célom, nekem még nincs nagy múltam linux ügyben.
Egy más oldal fórumán folytatott beszélgetés kapcsán szántam rá magam a linux live cd próbára. Ez az ubuntu volt, elsőre megtetszett látott és győzött.
A mai napig lassan 1 éve nyüstölöm kíméletlenül, jelenleg a 8.04 verzi fut, de már kijött az Ubuntu 8.10 -es ami megjelenése óta nagy sikernek örvend.
Azóta próbáltam az UHU-t de személy szerint nekem nem jött be úgy mint az Ubuntu.
Kezdőknek gondolkodás nélkül csak ajánlani tudom, a terminál használatának ismerete nélkül is tökéletesen boldogulni vele, köszönhetően a grafikus telepítési lehetőségnek.
Minden winen használt programhoz megvan a több kompatibilis lehetőség, egy kis idő után nem is fog hiányozni a jól megszokott program.
Egy átlagos, vagy még talán kicsivel több dolgokat művelő emberkének is kifogástalan rendszere lehet, egy kis odafigyeléssel és utánjárással. 
Persze hátránya is van, de minek nincs?!
Ezen kis idő alatt én csak az előnyeit tapasztaltam a win-hez képest, itt nincs töredezettség nincs féreg, nincs vírus, nincs lassulás, nincs kék halál, nincs hiba üzenetek tömbkelege és a vége hogy lépjen kapcsolatba a rendszergazdával mikor én vagyok, egyszóval nekem bejött.
Az időm rövidsége miatt most nem linkelgetek, de hamarosan pár okos és érdekes linket megosztok mindenki számára, hogy átérezhesse amiröl beszéltem.


----------



## Scarboro (2008 November 27)

ez igaz nem linux-ugy viszont szeretnek nehany velemenyt kerni olyanoktol akik ertenek a szamitogepekhez. A kerdesem a kovetkezo: Lehet-e 2 kulombozo virusolo 1 szamitogepben? Nekem ugyanis AVAST-om van de valahogy megis az a gyanum, hogy valami virus van a gepemben ezert vetodott fel a gondolat, hatha tobb biztositast nyujt ha letoltok meg valamit melle?! Szoval kinek mi a velemenye? Elore is koszi.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 November 27)

Scarboro írta:


> ez igaz nem linux-ugy viszont szeretnek nehany velemenyt kerni olyanoktol akik ertenek a szamitogepekhez. A kerdesem a kovetkezo: Lehet-e 2 kulombozo virusolo 1 szamitogepben? Nekem ugyanis AVAST-om van de valahogy megis az a gyanum, hogy valami virus van a gepemben ezert vetodott fel a gondolat, hatha tobb biztositast nyujt ha letoltok meg valamit melle?! Szoval kinek mi a velemenye? Elore is koszi.



Nekem avast mellett fent van még a Spyware terminator ami teljesen magyar és ingyenes! De két ugyan olyan virusirtot szerintem felesleges feltenni....
(Az adatbázisukra gondolok most) pl avast+nod nem ajánlott...


----------



## bluebirds (2008 November 27)

Scarboro írta:


> ez igaz nem linux-ugy viszont szeretnek nehany velemenyt kerni olyanoktol akik ertenek a szamitogepekhez. A kerdesem a kovetkezo: Lehet-e 2 kulombozo virusolo 1 szamitogepben? Nekem ugyanis AVAST-om van de valahogy megis az a gyanum, hogy valami virus van a gepemben ezert vetodott fel a gondolat, hatha tobb biztositast nyujt ha letoltok meg valamit melle?! Szoval kinek mi a velemenye? Elore is koszi.




Az Avastod rendesen frissit? Mikor végeztél vele teljeskörü vizsgálatot?
Miért van az a gyanud hogy virusos a géped?


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 27)

Scarboro írta:


> ez igaz nem linux-ugy viszont szeretnek nehany velemenyt kerni olyanoktol akik ertenek a szamitogepekhez. A kerdesem a kovetkezo: Lehet-e 2 kulombozo virusolo 1 szamitogepben? Nekem ugyanis AVAST-om van de valahogy megis az a gyanum, hogy valami virus van a gepemben ezert vetodott fel a gondolat, hatha tobb biztositast nyujt ha letoltok meg valamit melle?! Szoval kinek mi a velemenye? Elore is koszi.


 
Lehet, csak nem célszerű, mivel mindkettő folyamatosan vizsgálja a háttérfolyamatokat. Ha gyanúd van, hogy nem fog az Avast, vedd le, tedd fel az Eset Smartot, ellenőrizd a rendszert.
Utána leveszed az Eset-et és visszateszed az Avast-ot. (Ha ragaszkodsz hozzá.)
Rootkitet egyébként egyik sem fogja. (A jelenség olyankor a következő: vírusirtó fog valamit, törli, mégis újra előjön.)
Ha túl lassú a gép, HiJackThissel megnézheted, mik jönnek indulatba)


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 27)

Scarboro írta:


> ez igaz nem linux-ugy viszont szeretnek nehany velemenyt kerni olyanoktol akik ertenek a szamitogepekhez. A kerdesem a kovetkezo: Lehet-e 2 kulombozo virusolo 1 szamitogepben? Nekem ugyanis AVAST-om van de valahogy megis az a gyanum, hogy valami virus van a gepemben .....



Mielőtt bár mit is feltelepítesz, vizsgáltasd át két különböző és nem utolsó vírusirtókkal a géped ha gyanúsnak ítéled!
Ajánlanék két ingyenes online keresőt, hogy megnyugtasd magad.
Egy Nod 32  ITT 
és egy Kaspersky  ITT 
ezek folyamatos védelmet nem nyújtanak, csak a géped átvizsgálására valók de arra kiválóak.
A saját vírusirtódra ezután is szükséged lesz, csak ha esetlegesen átcsusszant valami rajta "érzésed szerint" akkor velük megtalálhatod.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 27)

*A 10 legnagyobb különbség Windows és Linux között *


*A Windows versus Linux vitákat mindenki imádja – minden felhasználó képes állást foglalni, akár az egyik, akár a másik oldalon. >>tovább az oldalra 

Idézet:
"* Számtalanszor felmerül a kérdés a Windows-rol áttérőkben, hogy kell e Linux alá víruskereső.
Természetesen léteznek víruskeresők erre a rendszerre is, és vannak olyan esetek amikor ajánlom ezek használatát, de a valódi válasz a kérdésre, hogy felesleges!
Nem véletlen az, hogy mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom a Linuxot, és aki sokat internetezik, annak pedig különös nyomatékkal! Merem ezt mondani, hiszen amióta ezt a rendszert használom, soha nem került a gépemre semmilyen rosszindulatú behatoló. Ennek az oldalnak nem célja, hogy szidja a Windowst, de olyan időket élünk, amikor nagy anti vírus szoftvereket gyártó cégek azt mondják, hogy nem lehet a Vista alá megbízható vírusirtót gyártani. Azért ez elgondolkoztató! Nem?
Mi okozza ezt az alapvető különbséget? Ne gondoljátok hogy az, hogy erre az "aranyos kis rendszerre" a vírusprogramozók nem akarnak kártevőket létrehozni. Ennyire ne legyünk naivak! Egyszerű az ok! Nagyon nehéz megkerülni a Linux biztonsági rendszerét!

Mikor kell mégis víruskereső? Főleg akkor, ha Linuxról Windows irányába fájlokat másolunk át. Hiszen lehet a Linuxos gépünkön vírussal fertőzött fájl, csak éppen ezen a rendszeren nem fút le, így aztán nem is szerzünk róla tudomást, a Windows alatt viszont már aktiválódhat.*"*


----------



## Scarboro (2008 November 28)

Linux02 írta:


> Mielőtt bár mit is feltelepítesz, vizsgáltasd át két különböző és nem utolsó vírusirtókkal a géped ha gyanúsnak ítéled!
> Ajánlanék két ingyenes online keresőt, hogy megnyugtasd magad.
> Egy Nod 32  ITT
> és egy Kaspersky  ITT
> ...





Koszonom a gyors valaszt mindenkinek. Na, hat igy lenne 5-om a lotton mint ahogyan ereztem, hogy van valami virus a gepben?! Ez a Kapsersky scaner kimutatott 2-ot is csak 1 nagy bajom van vele!!! Nem latok semmi olyan lehetoseget, hogy kitorolje vagy valahogyan "megjavitsa" a hibat. Csak en nem latom vagy hogyan is mukodik ez?


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 28)

Scarboro írta:


> Koszonom a gyors valaszt mindenkinek. Na, hat igy lenne 5-om a lotton mint ahogyan ereztem, hogy van valami virus a gepben?! Ez a Kapsersky scaner kimutatott 2-ot is csak 1 nagy bajom van vele!!! Nem latok semmi olyan lehetoseget, hogy kitorolje vagy valahogyan "megjavitsa" a hibat. Csak en nem latom vagy hogyan is mukodik ez?



Jól látod, csak megkereste törölni a keresővel nem tudsz. Törölheted magad is ha megtalálta az elérési útját is látnod kell hol helyezkednek el, vagy most ugyan ott letöltöd a telepíthető verziót és törölteted vele.
Javaslom a tűzfaladra is figyelj oda ne a win-ét használd csak!


----------



## Scarboro (2008 November 28)

Linux02 írta:


> Jól látod, csak megkereste törölni a keresővel nem tudsz. Törölheted magad is ha megtalálta az elérési útját is látnod kell hol helyezkednek el, vagy most ugyan ott letöltöd a telepíthető verziót és törölteted vele.
> Javaslom a tűzfaladra is figyelj oda ne a win-ét használd csak!




Szoval ha jol ertem csak akkor tudom kitorolni ha letoltom a programot?! Koszi szepen a nagyon hasznos infot!! kiss Szep napot nektek.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 November 28)

A Linuxot annyira szeretem, mint a Windowst, az ilyen hamiskás írásokat viszont nem szeretem. 




> 3. Támogatás
> 
> Igaz, a Linuxnak nincs hivatalos, központosított „minden Linuxra kiterjedő” terméktámogatása – ennek ellenére azonban elmondható, hogy a Linux support bizony fényévekkel jobb, mint a komoly pénzekért megvásárolt ablakos terméktámogatás. Hogyan lehetséges ez? Nos, a jelenség kulcsa az első pont (GPL) körül keresendő – mivel a Linux különböző verzióit folyamatosan fejleszti, toldozza-foltozza a milliós nagyságrendű Linux-közösség, a fórumokon, és webhelyeken, akarva-akaratlanul gyakorlatilag 24/7 ügyeletet valósítanak meg a lelkes felhasználók. Problémánk van az Ubuntuval? Csak postázzuk ki egy fórumra, és egy óra alatt annyi tanácsot/megoldást kapunk, hogy spamszűrőt kell beállítanunk.
> 
> A Windows terméktámogatás ezzel szemben inkább a hagyományos vonalat követi – ha azonban átesünk a különböző ellenőrzéseken (bizony, nekünk kell bebizonyítanunk, hogy eredeti az operációs rendszerünk, csak ezek után kapunk segítséget – az ártatlanság vélelme itt nem működik) akkor a Windows esetében is kimagasló támogatást kapunk. A pénzünkért természetesen, hiszen itt a támogatás sem ingyenes. Érdekes módon, a legtöbb felhasználó a Windows rendszerek esetében is inkább a „linuxos” megoldást követi, azaz fórumokon és weboldalakon (például a Techline-on keresi a megoldást a problémára – ebből is látszik, hogy a Linux-féle közösségi terméktámogatás a járhatóbb út.



Több Linux disztribúcióhoz is van fizetős terméktámogatás, de úgy tűnik a Microsoft kitüntetett figyelmet érdemel, és fikázni kell.




> 4. Hardvertámogatás
> 
> Bár a Linux-hívők most egy emberként fognak felhördülni, mi mégis megállapítjuk: a hardvertámogatásban bizony a Windows a nyertes. Bár a Linux is jelentős eredményeket tud felmutatni ezen a téren (főleg az utóbbi két-három évben javult sokat a helyzet), azért egy kínai gyártmányú „szinte-olyan-mint-a-HP” szkenner, vagy egy-két videókártya/hangkártya működésre bírása még mindig elég sok szöszölést kíván Linux alatt.



Nem a Windows a nyertes, hanem a legelterjedtebb PC-s operációs rendszer. Ha a Linux lenne ez a rendszer, a gyártók Linuxra írnának több illesztőprogramot. Persze egy átlagos felhasználónak ez mindegy, az eredmény az, ami a cikkben van, csak nem érzem így fairnek ezt a kinyilatkoztatást. 




> 5. Stabilitás
> 
> Most pedig eljött az idő, hogy a Microsoft-hívők hördüljenek fel: stabilitásban ugyanis, nemhogy a Linux az abszolút nyertes, inkább fogalmazzunk úgy, hogy ebben a kategóriában a Windows-alapú rendszerek egyszerűen nem is indultak. Egy jól bekonfigurált Linux ugyanis nem fagy le, nem esik szét, nem fordul elő, hogy a „rendszer nem válaszol”, nincsen „kritikus hiba” és leállás.
> 
> Ha egy alaposan bekonfigurált Linuxot elindítunk, és napi 24 órában dolgozunk rajta, akkor az valószínűleg az idők végezetéig menni fog, amíg csak áramot kap a gép – és még újra sem kell indítanunk. (Jelen cikk írása alatt, az XP kétszer indult újra, mert automatikus frissítés történt)



"Windows-alapú rendszerek egyszerűen nem is indultak" - Ezt humornak szánta, vagy hisz is benne?  

Vajon az az XP is jól és alaposan be volt konfigurálva? Mi köze az automatikus frissítések miatti újraindításoknak a stabilitáshoz?! Hogyan tehetünk szert jól és alaposan bekonfigurált Linuxra? Vagy a jól és alaposan bekonfigurált Linux telepítés után már készen is áll nekünk? Miért emelte ki azt, hogy egy jól és alaposan bekonfigurált Linux? Talán azért, mert ugyanolyan gyakorisággal válik használhatatlanná egy Linux alapú operációs rendszer, mint egy Windows, ha bután használják? 




> 6. Frissítés
> 
> Nos, a frissítés egy érdekes kérdés: legális Windows rendszerünk bizonyos időközönként letölt valamit, valamiket… Hogy mikor és mit, abba nem sok beleszólásunk van ... Hogy jobb avagy rosszabb lesz-e a frissítés után a rendszer, az mindegy: arcunkba kapjuk a javítást, ha kell, ha nem.



Ez nem igaz. Úgy értem, _nem igaz_. 



> abban csak reménykedhetünk, hogy közben ugyanígy nem tölt-e felfelé is valamit



Természetesen tölt felfelé is, hiszen honnan tudná a Microsoft szervere, mit küldjön, frissítéseket vagy a CIA-t?! 



> Nem is beszélve arról, hogy az új Windows rendszerek megjelenésekor (lásd Vista) finoman és úriasan ugyan, de rá leszünk kényszerítve, hogy előbb-utóbb megvegyük az új rendszert (Vista esetében például: „Games for Vista”… és a DirectX 10).



Ezzel vajon azt akarta mondani, hogy pl. az Ubuntu 6.06 ugyanazt tudja, amit az Ubuntu 8.10? A linuxos felhasználók például sokszor várják, hogy mikor lesz már új kernel, ami végre támogatja egyes hardvereiket. És egy újabb verziójú Linux kernel nem csak annyiból áll, hogy már támogat egy adott hardvert, ami azt jelenti, hogy egy átlagfelhasználót a Linux is "kényszerít" erre-arra. Az a kernel, amit épp kiadtak és végre támogatja emberünk adott hardverét, tartalmazhat olyan változtatásokat, melyek befolyásolják a rendszer többi elemének működését. És a Linux kernel mellett a disztribúciók is fejlődnek, és aki örökre Ubuntu 6.06-ot akar használni, az nem biztos, hogy hozzájut az Ubuntu és a Linux kernel jövőbeni funkcióihoz. 



> A Linux esetében természetesen mi döntjük el, váltunk-e egy jobb verzióra, cserélünk-e rendszermagot (kernel), illetve azt is mi döntjük el, hogy mit foltozgatunk meg és mit nem. Ha nekünk például egy Linux komponensből a 2003-as verzió kell, mert az tetszik, vagy azt szoktuk meg, akkor használjuk azt – senki nem kényszerít arra, hogy frissítsünk.



A Microsoft sem kényszerít senkit semmire. Ha pl. valaki 2003-as Linux kernelt használ, akkor nem biztos, hogy egy 2008-ban készült szoftver normálisan fog működni, mert nem várható el, hogy az adott szoftvert 2003-ban kiadott kernelű Linux disztribúción teszteljék. A programok mindig feltételeket támasztanak az őket futtatni kívánó rendszer felé. Ezek a feltételek az idő előrehaladtával változnak, mert, ha nem változnának, nem lenne fejlődés. Miért várnánk el a Microsofttól, hogy pl. egy 2008-as Windows XP-összetevő bármilyen 2001 és 2008 között kiadott javítás vagy egyéb összetevő telepítése nélkül használható legyen a Windows XP-vel? Egy Linux disztribúció komponenseinek is vannak függőségei. Természetesen a Linux nem kényszerít semmire, mert a forráskód nyílt, így bárki készíthet magának bármilyen rendszert, csak össze kell ollózni a forráskódokat, és fordítás után már használható is az új rendszer. De az átlagos felhasználót ez nem érdekli, nem is gondol rá, és talán nem is érti. 




> 7. Biztonság
> 
> Oldalakat lehetne írni a kérdésről, a tény azonban tény marad: a vírusoknak, rosszindulatú (vagy hozzá nem értő) felhasználók ténykedésének, külső támadásoknak és minden ilyesminek a Windows a célpontja… Nem tehet róla szegény, egyszerűen ilyen a felépítése: rengeteg biztonsági rés, nem igazán biztonságos felhasználó-kezelés, ráadásul az alkalmazásoknak hozzáférésük van a rendszerhez. És persze mint a legjobban elterjedt rendszernek, megvan az a hátránya hogy a vírusok/ártalmas kódok legtöbbje Windows alapú.



"rengeteg biztonsági rés" - Ilyenek a Linux kernelben és egyéb programokban is vannak. 

"nem igazán biztonságos felhasználó-kezelés" - Bár tudnám, ennek (a hivatkozás céljára gondolok) mi köze a Windows felhasználó-kezeléséhez?! 

"ráadásul az alkalmazásoknak hozzáférésük van a rendszerhez" - Vajon ez mit jelent? Ha egy átlagos felhasználói alkalmazás miatt lefagyhat a Linux (vagy bármi olyasmi történhet vele, ahonnan egyszerű felhasználónak csak a számítógép újraindítása segít), akkor ez gyenge érv a Windows ellen. A vírusokkal és egyéb támadásokkal szemben a Linux alapú operációs rendszerek kisebb kockázatot jelentenek, csak nem értem, miért kell félig butaságokkal alátámasztani valamit, ami mellett értelmesen is lehetne szólni. 



> A Linux ezzel szemben olyan biztonságos, amilyenre csináljuk – az óvatlan és gondatlan felhasználó persze a Linuxot is céltáblává teheti, ha azonban nem vagyunk teljesen kezdők, akkor a pingvin az egyik legbiztonságosabb rendszer, akár otthonra, akár céges szinten.



Mit jelenthet az, hogy "amilyenre csináljuk"? A Windows-t nem lehet "amilyenre csinálni"? (Válasz: a Windows-t nem lehet "amilyenre csinálni", mert - mint feljebb látható - a cikk írójának már azt sem sikerült beállítania, hogy maga válassza ki, milyen frissítéseket és mikor telepítsen az XP. – Elnézést kérek, mert nem akartam ellenállni!)




> 8. Installálás/uninstallálás
> 
> a szoftverek installálása és főleg uninstallálása, a legszörnyűbb módon a Windows rendszereken van megoldva. A Mac felhasználók jól tudják ezt (ha egy Mac használónak megemlítjük, hogy egy szoftverünk eltávolítása után a merevlemezen felejtett pár DLL-t és könyvtárat, akkor azt fogja hinni, viccelünk).



"a szoftverek installálása és főleg uninstallálása, a legszörnyűbb módon a Windows rendszereken van megoldva. A Mac felhasználók jól tudják ezt" - Honnan tudják annyira jól, ha Macet használnak?!  

A "szoftverek installálása és főleg uninstallálása" a Windows rendszereken nincs megoldva. Mindenki úgy csinálja, ahogy akarja. Windows Installer van, a Linux disztribúciókból megszokott csomagkezelőkhöz nagyon hasonlatos eszköz nincs. Csomagkezelő használata nélkül Linux alapú rendszereknél is maradnának ottfelejtett könyvtárak és állományok. Természetesen a linuxos csomagkezelők egy átlagfelhasználó szempontjából nagyon jó dolgok , és ebben a Windows tényleg fejletlen. 



> Pillanatnyilag a Windows az egyetlen rendszer a világon, ahol előfordulhat, hogy nem tudunk eltávolítani egy alkalmazást, illetve, hogy el tudjuk távolítani, de rengeteg Registry-bejegyzés, könyvtár, DLL és egyéb szemét marad utána.



"Pillanatnyilag a Windows az egyetlen rendszer a világon, ahol előfordulhat, hogy nem tudunk eltávolítani egy alkalmazást" - Nem is tudom, lehet, hogy igaz... 

"rengeteg Registry-bejegyzés" - Ha linuxos csomagkezelővel távolítunk el egy programot, annak beállításai sem törlődnek, csak azok a beállítások nem a Registry-ben vannak, mert nincs Registry (hanem konfigurációs állományok vannak). 

"DLL" - A DLL-ek egyik lényege, hogy több alkalmazás használhatja őket egyszerre. Egy törölt DLL-t semelyik alkalmazás nem használhatja, pedig a DLL-ek egyik lényege, hogy több alkalmazás is használhatja őket egyszerre. 




> 9. Parancssor
> 
> Ha ... átlagos dolgokra használjuk gépünket, akkor ugyanúgy soha nem fogunk találkozni a Linux parancsorral sem, mint a Windows parancsorral



Bár így lenne!


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 29)

bolondpoli írta:


> A Linuxot annyira szeretem, mint a Windowst, az ilyen hamiskás írásokat viszont nem szeretem.



Természetesen mi emberek sem vagyunk egyformák, az ilyen írásokat és hasonlókat is lehet nem szeretni és szeretni, ez mindenkinek a maga döntése.
Senkit ne befolyásoljon egyetlen hasonló írás sem, ez csak egy a sok közül.
Nagyon jól esett végig olvasni a véleményed pontról pontra, ez is azt bizonyítja kinek mi minden rejlik a sorok között egy hasonló írásban.
Bárki aki esetleg gondolkodna azon, hogy oprendszert vált vagy netán egyszer egyiket másszor másikat használja előtte biztos jó pár ilyen írást fog olvasni, és a döntés nem egyszerű mivel szigorúan két táborról van szó.
Lehet felfogni ezt az írást Windows ellenesnek is, de sajnos megtalálható az ellentáborban a Linux ellenesség is. Ki mit használ arra esküszik általában.
Te is vagy olyan szerencsés, ha már mind két rendszert szereted, hogy bele látsz a különbségekbe, és ezen írásokat akár mondatonként is elemezni tudod.
Ez úgy hiszem nagy segítség mindenkinek aki most végig olvasta.
Sajnos ennyire aprólékosan kielemezve e témát még én sem találtam sehol, pedig jó pár fórumot végig olvastam ez ügyben.
Igaz, ha az ember tárgyilagosan végig gondolja a pontokat, bizony ahogy írtad mindenre vissza lehet kérdezni.
Tehát csak a próba az ami döntést szülhet a felhasználókban, és vagy marad egyik rendszernél, vagy mint te, és én is mindkettővel nagy barátságban boldog felhasználó lesz a jövőben.

A parancssor terén sajnos meg kell, hogy cáfoljalak, de ez szigorúan csak mint átlag felhasználó mondom, az xp-men még soha nem használtam, és eddig a linux-on sem kényszerültem rá, az más kérdés, hogy érdekel és tanulgatom de felhasználási lehetőségben nem volt rá szükségem. Minden kifogástalanul működik, jobb mint amit vártam a kezdetektől. De ez csak esetemben igaz az xp-mre is, eltekintve attól, hogy ha szerentém a gyorsaságát mindig fitten tartani napi redszerességgel takarítgatnom kell különböző erre a célra alkalmas kis progikkal, noha ezek pár perces műveletek.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 29)

Scarboro írta:


> Szoval ha jol ertem csak akkor tudom kitorolni ha letoltom a programot?! Koszi szepen a nagyon hasznos infot!! kiss Szep napot nektek.



Igen, ezek a keresők arra valók, hogy mint mondottad úgy érzed vírus lehet a gépeden, de a jelenleg használt irtód nem vette észre, vagy nem jelezte.
Így módodban áll meggyőződni arról, hogy esetleg más vírus kergető mit találhat, igazolja-e gyanúdat.
A törlésre általában az aktívan a gépeden futó alkalmazás való.


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 29)

Nos, én sok egyéb mellett pl. azért nem szeretem a linuxot, mert "hívei" úgy szeretnék bebizonyítani "nagyságát", hogy mást, amit egyébként nem is ismernek mélyebben, folyamatosan szapulják.


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 29)

Üdv minden Linuxosnak!
Scarboro-nak:Ha még nem oldódott meg a virusgondod ajánlom figyelmedbe a BitDefender antivirust(én ezt használtam még Windowsal küszködtem),amely ugyan nem ingyenes de JÓL végzi a dolgát(akár letöltheted hackolva is,akor ingyenes lesz).Szóval leszkéneled vele a géped,majd megnézed a scanlist-et amikor befejezte és ahol azt irja hogy failed(vagy valami hasonlót) leirod az útvonalat egy papirra.Ez az a hely ahol a virus van de a virusirtó nem tudta törölni.Restartolod a géped és felemeled a rendszert safe módba(ha jól emlékszem ctrl+f8 vagy csak f8 funkcióbillentyű) és "gyalog" megkeresed a problémás file-t és egyszerűen kitörölöd.Nálam ez mindig bejött!De ha ez sem segit akor sajnos újra kell instalálnod a Windows-t(vagy netán Linuxot teszel fel helyette-ott ijen gondod nem lesz).
Saját tapasztalatból mondom,a kezdő Linux-osoknak a legjobb ha kezdetben meghagyják a Windowst is a gápen és párhuzamossan használják mind a kettőt.
Ami a disztribuciókat illeti,azaz mit telepiteni erre is tudok egy javaslatot.Nekem ez nagyon bejött-PcLinux OS!Talán ez hasonlit eddig a legjobban a jó öreg Windowshoz.Egyszerű telepiteni és ami a legfontossabb minden van még a legyegyszerűbb telepitő cd-én is!Szinte semit nem kel rajta állitgatni,rögtön használható.Felhasználóbarát,intiutiv grafikus környezet,audió és videó codekok benne vanak(ez azt jelenti hogy rögtön halgatható az mp3 formátum illetve nézhető a divx,dvd),win file-okat felismeri.Programokból minden megtalálható amihez már hozzászoktunk a winkörnyezetben(kezdve a külömböző lejátszóktól a cd/dvd iró progikon keresztül a p2p programokig).Egy kis bibelődésel ki tudtam belőle hozni valami hasonlót amit az agyondicsért vistában Aero interface-nek hivnak de MINIMÁLIS hardware igény melett(512 mb ram memória,1800 szimpla proci és 128-as ATi grafikus kártya).
Szerintem egy próbát megér.
Végül de nem utolsó sorban adjunk hálát a jó Istenek hogy megszületett anak idején egy ember akit Linus Torvalds-nak hivnak!!!kiss


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 29)

ivancosu írta:


> Üdv minden Linuxosnak!
> 
> Végül de nem utolsó sorban adjunk hálát a jó Istenek hogy megszületett anak idején egy ember akit Linus Torvalds-nak hivnak!!!kiss



Egyetértek 

Scarboró: tudnám ajánlani még az Avira AntiVir Personal 8.2.0.337 ez egy ingyenes vírusirtó program, ami rootkitek ellen is véd. Természetesen az alapvető víruskeresős dolgokat is ismeri, azaz folyamatos oprendszer figyelem, stb.


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 30)

Smicii írta:


> Nos, én sok egyéb mellett pl. azért nem szeretem a linuxot, mert "hívei" úgy szeretnék bebizonyítani "nagyságát", hogy mást, amit egyébként nem is ismernek mélyebben, folyamatosan szapulják.


:kaboom:Szerintem részben van csak igazad!Elismerem vannak olyan Linuxosok akik tényleg szinte már megszállottan próbálják védeni a saját igazukat,de nem okvetlenül ez a szabály!Nézd csak meg ezt a topikot,elméletileg Linux kérdésekkel foglalkozik,de amint láthatod Te is szivesen adunk tanácsot bajbajutott windowsos társunknak is(antivirusokról meg egyebekről is szó van).Véleményem szerint 10-ből 9 Linuxos jobban ismeri a windowst mint azt gondolnád mert objektiv véleményt csak aról tudunk mondani amit ismerünk...Külömben a puding próbája az evés,tőlem kérdezhetsz bármit ami windowsal kapcsolatos(értelemszerűen én se tudhatok mindent) és rögtön kiderül hogy mi Linuxosok tudunk e valamit!kiss


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 30)

Nos, akkor szerinted mi miatt hagyta abba minden eredeti "ősatya" a fejlesztést?


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 30)

Nem értem a kérdésed lényegét...Kire azaz kikre gondoltál?Linus Torvalds-ra?
Csalódást kell hogy okozzak,a fejlesztés a mai napig fénysebességgel folyik,még ha nem is személyesen az ''ősatyák'' teszik ezt!:555:
Elemben semmi kifogásom,tartsunk egy kis informatikai történelem órát,természetesen ha a tisztelt Moderátornak és a többi tisztelt tagnak nincs ellene kifogása!


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 30)

Tarthatsz, bár engem nem lehet meggyőzni, halott ügy.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 30)

Smicii írta:


> Tarthatsz, bár engem nem lehet meggyőzni, halott ügy.



Sajnos részben ezért is terjed lassan a Linux....de nem is a meggyőzésről szól az egész.
Eleinte bizony voltak problémák amik sokaknak elvette a kedvét még a kipróbálástól is mivel többnyire bootolás után csak szétesett szines csíkokat látott a monitoron grafikai kép helyett.
A jelenlegi konfigok már simán kúsznak fel akár az xp mellé is gondtalanul, ha elvétve akad megjelenítési probléma az egyedül az Ati kártyákkal történik, mivel a videókártyák zárt meghajtónak számítanak a szabad forrásu linux rendszerébe, és sajnos még a gyártók nem adtak szabad kezet ennek javítására. 
De az nvidia ebben is az élen jár, elég jól támogatja az illesztési problémákat ezért azokkal nincs is gond.
Xp-n nevelkedetteknek a legajánlotabb konfig az Ubuntu 7.10 vagy 8.0.4 vagy a jelenleg legfrisebb 8.10-es verzió.
Tetszésük szerint akár xp-t is csinálhatnak belőle pár kattintással ha nem tudnak megválni a hagyományoktól.(persze csak külső megjelenésben)

Az eredeti ősatyáknak nem is kell fejleszteni tovább, hisz akkora szívvel lélekkel dolgoznak a fiatal és középkorú informatikusok a fejlesztéseken, hogy napi versenyt lehetne indítani a jobbnál jobb átalakított programokról, illesztőkről stb.

Bizony, bizony, ahogy *ivancosu *mondotta a linux társadalom nagyobb többsége nevelkedett windows-on mint linux-on csak vagy szeretik az ujat kipróbálni, vagy csak magukat teszik próbára, vagy egyszerüen halotta felrakta és nem tudta abba hagyni a lehetőségek tárházában a barangolást, de áttért és szívesen ostja saját tapasztalatát meg másokkal (aki persze kér belőle) ettől él és virágzik egyre inkább ez a kis közösség.

*Smicii* ne is hagyd magad meggyőzni senkinek, legyen csak a te döntésed akarod vagy nem, de ne irigykedj a szomszédodra ha ő boldogabb valamiért mint te csak épp nem érted miért.


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 30)

Nem vagyok hülye hozzá, nem tartom jónak és "jövőállónak". Érveim is vannak, de elegem van már a meddő vitákból.


----------



## ivancosu (2008 December 1)

Egyetértek Linux02,nyitottságra és kezdeményező készségre van szükség,ez viszi előre a világ dolgait(ha ez nem igy lenne még ma is ott tartanánk hogy a föld lapos és nem mozog...)
Igen,a mai kompis generácio nagy része az Xp-én nőtt fel(a mai napig emlékszem ara az örömteli pillanatra amikor végre sikerült egy kört rajzolnom a ZX Spectrummal) és bizony ami eltér Bill szabájaitól az nem lehet jó...Gondolom ez jó ideig még igy is fog maradni.Felesleges vitatkozni bárkivel is,mert ahogy egy kinai közmondás tartsa-aki tud annak nem kel beszélni,aki meg nem tud annak hiába is beszélsz!
És a lényeg:attól hogy Linuxot használunk még nem becsüljük le a Windowst!Én személy szerint nagyra tartom Bill Gates munkáságát-sokat köszönhetünk neki.Volt egy álma(minden házba egy kompit,egyszerű-mindenki által könyen használható op.rendszerrel) amit meg is valósitott-a PC-ik ott vannak mindenhol.Sőt,multimédia területén még nagyobb durranást csinált(bizony ma már nem elég egy CD-t kiadni,ha pénzt akar keresni a sztár,elmegy koncertozni-méghozzá jól kel hogy nyomja,hogy legközelebb is megnézzem).De...attól még hogy letett valamit az ''asztalra'' nem azt jelenti hogy okvetlenül mindenben egyet is kell értenünk vele-választhatunk!
Azt pedig senki ne gondolja hogy az ''ősatyák'' tétlenül tengetik napjaikat...Csak egy rövid példa.Gael Duval a Mandrake Linux alapitója ma is aktivan dolgozik az Ulteo nevezetű cégnél.Célja egy un.Ulteo Online Desktop létrehozása,amely arra hivatott hogy egy sima internett böngésző segitségével lehetővé tegye a bármiféle aplikáció használatát a Web-en(legyen az Open Source,Windows,AJAX,Flash).És a lényeg,nem fog kelleni semmijen ráadás progit instalálni(ez a Google Earth-rol nem mondható el).Megvalósitás területén eljutottak odáig hogy az OpenOffice-t online lehet használni böngésző segitségével(értelemszerűen Java Script és SunJava támogatás szükségeltetik) és semmiben sem külömbözik a gépre felinstalált verziótól-amit az tud,tudja ez is!Mondhatnám hogy pont ojan mint a Google Apps.
Végül ha már felmerült a ''jövőtállás'' fogalma,tudja valaki miben értenek egyet korunk legnagyobb informatikusai(mert az nem jellemző hogy egy Bill Gates-Windows,egy Linus Torvalds-Linux,egy Scott McNealy-Sun Microsystems,egy Eric Schmidt-Google bármiben is egyetértsenek)? :,,:


----------



## trumbidumbi (2008 December 5)

Sziasztok!

Mi a véleményetek a Mandriva Linuxról? Elég ígéretesnek tűnik képek alapján...


----------



## ivancosu (2008 December 5)

Én személy szerint nem használom,de ez is egyike a "régebbi" Linuxoknak,más szóval van hagyománya.A képek alapján hogy néz ki,nem kell hogy jelentsen semmit.Az idők folyamán két grafikus felhasználói felület kristályosodott ki,szinte minden fajta Linuxban ezeket lehet megtalálni(van olyan is ahol tudsz választani installáláskor melyiket akarod).Egyformán jó mind a kettő mostanság.A lényeg azonban a "motorháztető" alatt van-mit tud újat nyújtani,milyen programok találhatók meg benne,hogy ismeri fel a komponenseket(pl.wi-fi kártya,grafikus kártya,stb.),az illesztőprogramok(drive-rok) jók-e,meg ilyen hasonló dolgok.Más szóval hogy "milyen",nagyban függ a Te gépedtől is.Azt tudom ajálni hogy tölsd le a Live CD verzióját és próbáld ki,aztán pedig ozd meg velünk a tapasztalataidat.kiss


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Mitől jobb a Linux mint a Windows segitsen vki nekem mert a hawerom ezzel idegesit minden nap megakarom tudni miért mondja XD


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 19)

Sparcos írta:


> Mitől jobb a Linux mint a Windows segitsen vki nekem mert a hawerom ezzel idegesit minden nap megakarom tudni miért mondja XD



Próbáld ki, tegyél fel egy linux-ot ha megnyeri tetszésed megtudod, ha nem tetszik akkor hiába is írnánk bármit.
Javaslom amit a haverod használ azt próbáld ki és lesz segítséged is hozzá már az elején 

Sajnos itt nem fog rábeszélni senki, mindenki mást talált meg benne amiért előbbre helyezi a windowsnál, de attól még nem rosszabb a win.-sem


----------



## magyala (2008 December 28)

Linux02 írta:


> Próbáld ki, tegyél fel egy linux-ot ha megnyeri tetszésed megtudod, ha nem tetszik akkor hiába is írnánk bármit.
> Javaslom amit a haverod használ azt próbáld ki és lesz segítséged is hozzá már az elején
> 
> Sajnos itt nem fog rábeszélni senki, mindenki mást talált meg benne amiért előbbre helyezi a windowsnál, de attól még nem rosszabb a win.-sem


Szia Linux02
Nekem már volt fönn a gépemen Suse Linux, de egy alaplap és winchester csere miatt, most nincs fönn. Ami akkor a bajom volt, hogy nem sikerült csatlakoztatni az internethez. A mostani alaplaphoz van telepítő cd, és van rajta linux driver is. De a lelkesedésen kívül semmi tudományom nincs linuxban. 
A winchesteren direkt hagytam kb 30Gb helyet a linuxnak, de az most pont emiatt nem látható, nem használom. 
Meg tudom csinálni, hogyha fölteszem a linuxot, hogy a windows lássa a linuxos részt és fordítva? 
Önmagában is érdekes a linux, de internet nélkül se levelezni, se letölteni nem tudok. Ha megírok egy levelet, az most át kellene tennem win-be és onnan küldeni. Akkor meg most egyszerübb a win. 
Tudsz valamiben segíteni?
Köszi
magyala


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 29)

magyala írta:


> Szia Linux02
> Meg tudom csinálni, hogyha fölteszem a linuxot, hogy a windows lássa a linuxos részt és fordítva?
> Önmagában is érdekes a linux, de internet nélkül se levelezni, se letölteni nem tudok. Ha megírok egy levelet, az most át kellene tennem win-be és onnan küldeni. Akkor meg most egyszerübb a win.
> Tudsz valamiben segíteni?
> ...



Az Open Suse is nagyon jó disztró, teljesen magyar, és nagy a támogatottsága.
Természetesen létezik a win-re program amivel tudod kezelni a linux-os partíciód, fordítva viszont nem kell mivel a linux látja az NTSF partíciót és gond nélkül kezeli is azt.
 *Itt*  egy kis ismerkedési olvasmány, persze nincs minden bent mivel disztrónként találhatsz fórumokat ahol célszerűen kaphatsz pontos segítséget arra amit éppen használsz.
Az  Ext2 IFS  ingyenesen letöltheted  innen és minden nehézségek nélkül telepítheted Windows rendszeredre. A szoftver telepítése során felismeri az EXT2 és EXT3 fájlrendszereket és a beállított kezdőbetűket hozzárendelve mountolja azokat. Ezután már win-ről is eléred linuxos adataidat.
Arra az egyre viszont vigyázz, ha ezt használod akkor winről könnyedén modosíthatják a linux-os adataid, mivel egyfajta kaput nyítasz meg vele, ami a linus futása alatt nem lenne elérhető root engedéj nélkül, ha viszont wines rendszereden nem lennél egyedül amiről nincs tudomásod, akkor bizony veszélynek teszed ki amúgy vírusoktol mentes rendszeredet is.
A net beállítása elméletileg, kis különbséggel hasonló mint a windowson, nemtudom milyen neted van, ha egyszerü ADSL akkor a hálozat beállításánál beírod a belépési neved, jelszavad és mennie kell, persze mindig akadnak aprócska hibák amik kezelhetők csak pontosan kell tudni ahhoz hogy segíthessen valaki.


----------



## magyala (2008 December 30)

Linux02 írta:


> Az Open Suse is nagyon jó disztró, teljesen magyar, és nagy a támogatottsága.


Köszi a segítséget, nézegettem egy picit amit ajánlottál, nagyon jónak, hasznosnak tűnik. Majd jövőre megpróbálom föltenni a Suse-t, és akkor ami nem sikerül, akkor már csak arról foglak kérdezni. 
Úgy emlékszem, igazából azért nem ment az internet, mert a linux nem ismerte föl a hálókártyát. Pedig ahoz is van az alaplaphoz adott cd-n linuxos driver. 
Majd ha már megy valami, beszámolok róla.
Köszi
magyala


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 2)

Szia linux02
Próbáltam telepíteni a linuxot, de elbizonytalanodtam. 
Windows alatt indítsam a telepítőt, vagy a gép újraindításakor tegyem be?
Van hely a gépen egy formázatlan kb. 30 Gb-nyi terület, amit direkt a linuxnak hagytam. Felismeri, hogy van neki ott hely, vagy feltelepül valahova? Vagy menet közben mondjam neki, hogy az üres helyre menjen? Vagy előbb az üres helyet formázni kell neki? Ha igen, azt hogy? 
Köszi
magyala


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 2)

magyala írta:


> Szia linux02
> Próbáltam telepíteni a linuxot, de elbizonytalanodtam.
> Windows alatt indítsam a telepítőt, vagy a gép újraindításakor tegyem be?
> Van hely a gépen egy formázatlan kb. 30 Gb-nyi terület, amit direkt a linuxnak hagytam. Felismeri, hogy van neki ott hely, vagy feltelepül valahova? Vagy menet közben mondjam neki, hogy az üres helyre menjen? Vagy előbb az üres helyet formázni kell neki? Ha igen, azt hogy?
> ...



Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével

Ha esetleg kipróbálod a Wubit, akkor célszerű lehet a 30 GB szabad helyen létrehozni egy partíciót, és oda telepíteni az "Ubuntu-állományt" (mert amúgy is a Linuxnak tartogattad a helyet. A partíciót a Windows _Lemezkezelés_ nevű eszközével tudod legegyszerűbben létrehozni, de valószínűleg a Sajátgépben is ott van a 30 GB-os üres partíció, mint ismeretlen meghajtó, vagy mi , és amikor megpróbálod megnyitni, a Windows megkérdezi, akarod-e formázni. A partíció formázható FAT32 vagy NTFS fájlrendszerrel is, hiszen az Ubuntu által használt terület egy állomány lesz.


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 2)

bolondpoli írta:


> Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével
> 
> Ha esetleg kipróbálod a Wubit, akkor célszerű lehet a 30 GB szabad helyen létrehozni egy partíciót, és oda telepíteni az "Ubuntu-állományt" (mert amúgy is a Linuxnak tartogattad a helyet. A partíciót a Windows _Lemezkezelés_ nevű eszközével tudod legegyszerűbben létrehozni, de valószínűleg a Sajátgépben is ott van a 30 GB-os üres partíció, mint ismeretlen meghajtó, vagy mi , és amikor megpróbálod megnyitni, a Windows megkérdezi, akarod-e formázni. A partíció formázható *FAT32* vagy *NTFS* fájlrendszerrel is, hiszen az Ubuntu által használt terület egy állomány lesz.


És melyikre kell formázni a kettő közül? És mi az a wubi?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 3)

magyala írta:


> És melyikre kell formázni a kettő közül?



Amelyik szimpatikusabb. 



magyala írta:


> És mi az a wubi?



Megpróbálom röviden összefoglalni a lényeget. A Wubi segítségével úgy telepítheted az Ubuntut, mint egy átlagos programot. Tehát kb. így: Windows alól elindítod a telepítőt, beállítasz pár dolgot, vársz, aztán már fel is van telepítve az Ubuntu. Ezután úgy indíthatod el az Ubuntut, hogy kiválasztod a Windows rendszerindító menüjéből. Ha nem tetszik az Ubuntu, úgy távolíthatod el, mint amikor egy átlagos windowsos programot távolítasz el. A többit Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével című írásban találod.  Az Ubuntu telepítésénél az _Installation Drive_ listából azt a meghajtót válaszd, amelyiket a Linuxnak tartogattál, és mostanra már megformáztál FAT32 vagy NTFS fájlrendszerrel.  

(A linkek Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével című írás képeire hivatkoznak, kivéve az utolsót, ami a Kubuntu 8.04 telepítése Windows alól című cikk egyik képére mutat.


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 4)

bolondpoli írta:


> Amelyik szimpatikusabb.
> 
> 
> 
> Megpróbálom röviden összefoglalni a lényeget. A Wubi segítségével úgy telepítheted az Ubuntut, mint egy átlagos programot. Tehát kb. így: Windows alól elindítod a telepítőt, beállítasz pár dolgot, vársz, aztán már fel is van telepítve az Ubuntu. Ezután úgy indíthatod el az Ubuntut, hogy kiválasztod a Windows rendszerindító menüjéből. Ha nem tetszik az Ubuntu, úgy távolíthatod el, mint amikor egy átlagos windowsos programot távolítasz el. A többit Az Ubuntu telepítése Wubi segítségével című írásban találod.  Az Ubuntu telepítésénél az _Installation Drive_ listából azt a meghajtót válaszd, amelyiket a Linuxnak tartogattál, és mostanra már megformáztál FAT32 vagy NTFS fájlrendszerrel.


Halihó!
Megpróbáltam az Ubunut, telepítés nélküli módot választottam, szépen ment, tudtam sakkozni, de a régi problémám megmaradt, nem megy az internet. 
A felállás a következő. Ruter mögül internetezünk. 
Az alaplapra integrált hálókártya: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC 
Ehhez találtam drivert a telepítőlemezen, amin van egy "makefile" és egy "r8168" nevű fájl aminek a "kiterjesztése" c . A makefile-nek nincs kiterjesztése winben nézve.
Amikor live módban ment az Ubuntu, látta a windowsos területeket is. Tehát ide be tudom másolni a lemezen talált fájlokat, és látni fogja a linux is. Sajna ennek a dátuma 2003. Van egy másik is az egy src könyvtárban van, és abban már nagyobbak a makefile fájlok, és 2006-osak.
Ott van egy makefile, aztán egy makefile_linux24x, ezeknek nincs kiterjesztése, egy r1000 kiterjesztése h aztán egy r1000_ioctl kiterjesztése c, és egy r1000_n kiterjesztése c
Ha ezek a driver alkotóelemei, akkor mit kell velük tenni, hogy működjön ruter mögül az internet?
Köszi az eddigi segítséget is.
magyala


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 4)

magyala írta:


> Halihó!
> Megpróbáltam az Ubunut, telepítés nélküli módot választottam, szépen ment, tudtam sakkozni, de a régi problémám megmaradt, nem megy az internet.
> A felállás a következő. Ruter mögül internetezünk.
> Az alaplapra integrált hálókártya: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC
> ...



Valószínűleg csak valamilyen beállítás lesz szükséges, és nem a driverrel kell majd szöszölni. 

Ha kiadod az "ifconfig -a" parancsot (idézőjelek nélkül), mit ír ki? 

Ha gyorsan szeretnél megoldást, az ubuntu.hu-n biztosan tudnak segíteni.


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 4)

bolondpoli írta:


> Valószínűleg csak valamilyen beállítás lesz szükséges, és nem a driverrel kell majd szöszölni.
> 
> Ha kiadod az "ifconfig -a" parancsot (idézőjelek nélkül), mit ír ki?
> 
> Ha gyorsan szeretnél megoldást, az ubuntu.hu-n biztosan tudnak segíteni.


 [email protected]:~$ ifconfig -a

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:16:17:b3:c8:0b 

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:64 Metric:1

RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:4180 (4.1 KB) TX bytes:1845 (1.8 KB)

Interrupt:20 Base address:0xc00 



lo Link encap:Local Loopback 

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

RX bytes:13536 (13.5 KB) TX bytes:13536 (13.5 KB)



pan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 7a:e3:f3:94:8a:8a 

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)



[FONT=&quot][email protected]:~$ 

[/FONT]Ezt írja ki. A hálózati beállításoknál kellene valamit állítani, de nem tudom mit. 

Ruter mögül internetezem. A proxinál vagy ip címnél, valamit nem írok be. De ott már nem magyar egy csomó minden, hanem angol.
Az Ubuntu egyébként tetszik, jól elszórakoztam vele, csak ez a fránya internet nem akar rendbe jönni. Egyébként az Ubuntu oldalra is benéztem, de még csak futólag. Egyenlőre ilyen témát nem találtam.


----------



## potozán (2009 Január 5)

*PPS lejátszása Linux alatt.*

Azért kérek segítséget, mert egyik ismerősöm már régen küszködik azzal, hogy nem tudja az általam küldött PPS-eket lejátszani, neki Linux van a gépén.
Én nem ismerem ezt a rendszert ezért nem tudok neki tanácsot adni.
Köszönettel kérnék ez ügyben segítséget.
potozán


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 5)

magyala írta:


> [email protected]:~$ ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:16:17:b3:c8:0b
> 
> ...



Úgy tűnik, a hálózati kártya működik. Nézd meg, hogy router nélkül tudsz-e internetezni (a routerbe menő kábelt (ami a szolgáltatótól jön) dugd a hálózati kártyába). A szolgáltatód DHCP-vel adja az IP címet, vagy fix IP címed van?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 5)

potozán írta:


> Azért kérek segítséget, mert egyik ismerősöm már régen küszködik azzal, hogy nem tudja az általam küldött PPS-eket lejátszani, neki Linux van a gépén.
> Én nem ismerem ezt a rendszert ezért nem tudok neki tanácsot adni.
> Köszönettel kérnék ez ügyben segítséget.
> potozán



Az OpenOffice.org megfelelő erre. 

Ha az ismerősöd Firefoxot használ, az Open IT Online kiterjesztés is jól jöhet számára (főleg, ha sokszor nézeget pps-eket az interneten.


----------



## potozán (2009 Január 6)

bolondpoli írta:


> Az OpenOffice.org megfelelő erre.
> 
> Ha az ismerősöd Firefoxot használ, az Open IT Online kiterjesztés is jól jöhet számára (főleg, ha sokszor nézeget pps-eket az interneten.



Köszönöm , kedves vagy gyorsan is válaszoltál. Elküldtem a javaslatot, és vissza fogok jelezni, ha nekem is jön válasz.
Még egyszer köszönöm.


----------



## Alexad (2009 Január 10)

_Ubuntum_van._
_De nehezen boldogulok vele._
_Vedd számításba jövő honapban töltöm a 71-et._
_Egy e'mail-be pl. nem tudok kijelölt képet bemásolni,_
_úgy mint a "citromail"-ba._
_Köszönöm, hogy kérdezhettem._
_Alexad._


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 10)

bolondpoli írta:


> Úgy tűnik, a hálózati kártya működik. Nézd meg, hogy router nélkül tudsz-e internetezni (a routerbe menő kábelt (ami a szolgáltatótól jön) dugd a hálózati kártyába). A szolgáltatód DHCP-vel adja az IP címet, vagy fix IP címed van?


A szolgáltató adja meg az IP címet, nincs fix. 
Föltettem az Ubuntut, hát azért nem olyan egyszerű. És vagy nem ismeri fel a hálókártyát, vagy még nincs beállítva, de nem megy az internet. Pedig az Ubuntu oldalán a részletes leírás azonnali felismerést, és csatlakozást mond. A hálókártyámmal lehet baj? Windowsról jól megy. 
Ahol már a hálózatot kellene beállítani az angolul van, és nem értem. 
A Suse-ban annakidején gyorsan megtaláltam hogy hogyan lehet alapértelmezett gépindítást választani, hogy a linux, vagy a windows induljon előbb. Itt nem találtam. Mit lehet tenni?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 11)

magyala írta:


> A szolgáltató adja meg az IP címet, nincs fix.
> Föltettem az Ubuntut, hát azért nem olyan egyszerű. És vagy nem ismeri fel a hálókártyát, vagy még nincs beállítva, de nem megy az internet. Pedig az Ubuntu oldalán a részletes leírás azonnali felismerést, és csatlakozást mond. A hálókártyámmal lehet baj? Windowsról jól megy.
> Ahol már a hálózatot kellene beállítani az angolul van, és nem értem.
> A Suse-ban annakidején gyorsan megtaláltam hogy hogyan lehet alapértelmezett gépindítást választani, hogy a linux, vagy a windows induljon előbb. Itt nem találtam. Mit lehet tenni?



Ezzel a paranccsal tudod ellenőrizni, hogy a Linux szerint létezik-e a hálózati kártya: lspci | grep Ethernet

Windows alatt kellett valamit beállítani, hogy használhasd az internetet? Ha nem, akkor a router is DHCP-vel osztja a netet. Kérlek, nézd meg Windows alatt, hogy DHCP-vel kapja-e a hálózati kártya az IP címet (a _Vezérlőpult_ban lévő _Hálózati kapcsolatok_nál, vagy parancssorból így: netsh interface ip show config)! Milyen routered van? Milyen Windowst használsz (mert amiket írok, azok esetleg XP-specifikusak lehetnek)? 

Annyira nem vágom ezt a témát, mint látható.  Úgy értem, amikor magának csinál valamit az ember, és ott van előtte a gép, sokkal könnyebb megtanulni, amit nem tud.  

Wubi használata esetén a Windows boot.ini állományában lehet kiválasztani, hogy a Windows vagy az Ubuntu induljon. Erre több mód is van: 


a boot.ini szerkesztése kézzel (az állomány a rendszerpartíción található)
a bootcfg parancs használata
_Vezérlőpult_ > _Rendszer_ > _Speciális_ fül > _Indítás és helyreállítás_ keret > _Beállítások_


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 11)

Alexad írta:


> _Ubuntum_van._
> _De nehezen boldogulok vele._
> _Vedd számításba jövő honapban töltöm a 71-et._
> _Egy e'mail-be pl. nem tudok kijelölt képet bemásolni,_
> ...



Hogyan szeretnéd az e-mailt elküldeni, e-mail programból (Evolution, Thunderbird, stb.) vagy webes felületről (pl. a Citromail vagy a freemail internetes oldaláról)? 

Mit jelent az, hogy "kijelölt képet bemásolni"? Például kijelölsz egy képet egy internetes oldalon, a vágólapra másolod, aztán onnan az e-mailbe illeszted, vagy egy számítógépen lévő képállományt szeretnél az üzenethez hozzáadni?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 12)

potozán írta:


> Köszönöm , kedves vagy gyorsan is válaszoltál. Elküldtem a javaslatot, és vissza fogok jelezni, ha nekem is jön válasz.
> Még egyszer köszönöm.



 

Ha az ismerősöd azt szeretné, hogy egyből lejátszásra kerüljön a bemutató, ezzel a paranccsal elérheti: 

ooffice -show _állomány neve_

Az ooffice esetleg disztribúciónként változhat (más az állomány neve), de az OpenOffice.org futtatható bináris állományát jelenti, és ha az ismerősöd megnézi annak az ikonnak a tulajdonságait, amivel az OpenOffice.orgot indította, akkor valószínűleg látni fogja, hogyan hívják ezt az állományt.  

A parancsot célszerű lehet társítani a bemutatókhoz (pps, ppt, odp, stb.), hogy a lehető legkényelmesebb legyen megnyitni őket.


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 14)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ezzel a paranccsal tudod ellenőrizni, hogy a Linux szerint létezik-e a hálózati kártya: lspci | grep Ethernet


Kipróbáltam amiket írtál, látta a hálókártyát, mindent, de nem ment az internet. Fórumokon ruter állítást tanulmányoztam, linux oldalon meg hálókártya beállítást. Nem ment. 
Mérges lettem és föltelepítettem a Suse 11.1-et. Gyönyörű kinézet, és feltelepítés után egyből ment az internet. Hurrááááá. 
Szerintem a Suse telepítője áttekinthetőbb.
Nem sokat használtam az Ubuntut, de most van egy kis összehasonlításom a kettő között. Az ubuntu kicsi méretű, a suse jó nagy. A suse kinézete jobban tetszik. Az ubuntu átlátott a windowra egyből, a suse még nem. 
Az ubuntuval nem tudtam zenét hallgatni, mert nem volt a lejátszóhoz codec, a suséval még nem is akartam. Tegnap éjjel raktam föl. 
Majd megnézem részletesen amit azt hiszem Te ajánlottál, amivel át lehet járni a windows és a linux között. 
KÖSZI az eddigi segítséget, és ha még lesz kérdésem, majd jövök.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 14)

magyala írta:


> Kipróbáltam amiket írtál, látta a hálókártyát, mindent, de nem ment az internet. Fórumokon ruter állítást tanulmányoztam, linux oldalon meg hálókártya beállítást. Nem ment.
> Mérges lettem és föltelepítettem a Suse 11.1-et. Gyönyörű kinézet, és feltelepítés után egyből ment az internet. Hurrááááá.
> Szerintem a Suse telepítője áttekinthetőbb.
> Nem sokat használtam az Ubuntut, de most van egy kis összehasonlításom a kettő között. Az ubuntu kicsi méretű, a suse jó nagy. A suse kinézete jobban tetszik. Az ubuntu átlátott a windowra egyből, a suse még nem.
> ...



Az openSUSE is átlát a Windows partícióira. Ha telepítéskor megadtál csatolási pontokat a windowsos partíciókra, akkor oda csatolta őket. Ha automatikus telepítést választottál, lehet, hogy a telepítő magától létrehozott a windowsos partíciókhoz csatolási pontokat. A csatolási pont tulajdonképpen egy könyvtár, amiben az adott partíció tartalma látható. Windows alatt is van ilyen, de a Windows alapból inkább betűjelekkel látja el a partíciókat. Az openSUSE dokumentációjából valószínűleg kiderül, a telepítő létrehoz-e automatikusan csatolási pontokat a windowsos partíciókhoz. De a grep -i ntfs /etc/fstab, vagy a grep -i fat /etc/fstab (a kettő együtt talán így írható: grep -i fat|ntfs /etc/fstab, de ebben nem vagyok biztos (szerk.: így "kell": grep -i -E "fat|ntfs" /etc/fstab)) parancsok megmutatják, hogy csatolódnak-e a windowsos partíciók, és ha igen, hová (melyik könyvtárba). Egyébként megnézheted a /etc/fstab állományt bármilyen szövegszerkesztővel, de az úgy nem olyan izgi.  A dolphin (a KDE4 állományböngészője) automatikusan csatolja azokat a partíciókat, amelyek nincsenek benne az fstab állományban. Ezek a partíciók alapból az ablak bal oldalán  jelennek meg, és a megnyitás/mentés párbeszédablakokban is láthatók. Szerintem ezeket lenne célszerű ellenőrizned. 

Amúgy: http://hu.opensuse.org/. 

Ha valamilyen parancsról vagy állományról szeretnél infót, használhatod a man programnév vagy állománynév, programnév -h, programnév --help parancsokat. A _man programnév_ az internetes keresőkben is működik. 

Linux02 ajánlotta.


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 18)

Olyant tett a Linux, amit nem bocsájtok meg neki, vagy magamnak.
Egy-két napi tökéletes működés után, látta a windowst is, megpróbáltam beállítani, hogy alapértelmezett a windows indítás legyen. Ezt régen a suse 10.1-nél már megcsináltam, és jól működött. Itt is gyorsan megtaláltam, hogy hol van, átállítottam, DE amikor újra akartam indítani, kiírta, hogy nem talál op rendszert a gépen. Pedig kettő is volt.
Azóta nem tudom más se tudta visszatenni a windowst, se a linuxot. Adatok nem vesztek, mert azért látja a win partíciót, de nem tud bootolni.
A linuxot is csak úgy tudom használni, hogy dvd-ről úgy csinálok, mintha javítanám, aztán el kell érni egy kék halált (ami pedig linuxban ismeretlen) és a kék halálból tudom elérni, hogy bootoljon a merevlemezről. 
A linux telepítőjén levő javítás sem tudta elérni, hogy a merevlemezről bootoljon. 
Pedig szép, érdekes, más, de lehet, hogy ha sikerül, teljes legyalulás után csak windows marad.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 18)

magyala írta:


> A linuxot is csak úgy tudom használni, hogy dvd-ről úgy csinálok, mintha javítanám, aztán el kell érni egy kék halált (ami pedig linuxban ismeretlen) és a kék halálból tudom elérni, hogy bootoljon a merevlemezről.



Kérlek, ezt fejtsd ki bővebben! 

Ha a Windows telepítő cd-ről bootolsz, valószínűleg be tudod állítani, hogy a Windows elinduljon. Ezt úgy lehet, hogy... 


 bebootolsz a Windows telepítő cd-ről
 megmondod neki, hogy _helyreállítási konzol_t szeretnél
kiadod a fixboot _*:_ parancsot (ahol a csillag (*) azt a meghajtót jelenti, ahol a Windows indítóállományai vannak (bootfont.bin, boot.ini, ntdetect.com, ntldr))
utána kiadod a fixmbr vagy a fixmbr _eszköz_neve_ parancsot (az _eszköz_nevét_ a map parancs által tudod meg, de ha egy vinyód van, akkor elég a fixmbr parancsot kiadni, nem szükséges az eszköz_neve paramétert használni)
Ha sikerült megoldani a Windows indulását, valahogy megreparáljuk a Linuxot is.


----------



## dsgnuevo (2009 Január 19)

Sziasztok!
Xandros 4.0 elerheto-e magyar (esetleg angol) nyelven, ha igen hol?
Telepitheto-e ra olyan progi (wine) ami felismeri a .exe fajlt?
Kosz


----------



## dsgnuevo (2009 Január 19)

Udv, ujra!
Kiprobaltam mar: Kiwi, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, es egyeb live megldasokat is.
Mind nagyon tetszett (elegge erthetoek, talan mert windowsosra vannak faragva). Ennek ellenere xp-t hasznalok, ugyanis keptelen voltam az Internet Explorert Linuxon futtatni. Nem adtam fel, ezert ha vki tudja a megoldast, kerem segitsen!


----------



## magyala (2009 Január 19)

bolondpoli írta:


> Kérlek, ezt fejtsd ki bővebben!
> 
> Ha a Windows telepítő cd-ről bootolsz, valószínűleg be tudod állítani, hogy a Windows elinduljon. Ezt úgy lehet, hogy...
> 
> ...


Többszörös hiba jött össze, de az alaphibát a linuxon keresztül én okoztam. Tehát nem talált op rendszert. Eltűnt a windowsos is meg a linuxos boot is. 
A második hibát a dvd meghajtóm okozta. A linux dvd simán ment róla, de a windows xp lemez betételekor folyton leállt a gép. Már új xp-t akartam keresni, amikor kicseréltem a meghajtót, és onnan már tudott bootolni a windows. Teljes gyalu mindenen, habár így utólag talán nem kellett volna. Most van xp, és azon töprengek, hogy ha mégegyszer linuxot akarok, akkor azt egy virtuális gépre telepíteném, az nem vágná haza a winowst. VMvare, talán így hívják a virtuális gépet. Csak ahoz meg kellene vagy 2-3 Gb memória. Most rendbe rakom az xp-t, és ha megnyugodtam egy kicsit akkor lehet, hogy újra ránézek a linuxra.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Január 19)

Zárójelben és csak halkan ennyit a "felhasználóbarát" linuxról. Mindenesetre már elérték a linuxfanok, hogy miattuk tépi a haját az összes könyvelő...


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 19)

Smicii írta:


> Zárójelben és csak halkan ennyit a "felhasználóbarát" linuxról. Mindenesetre már elérték a linuxfanok, hogy miattuk tépi a haját az összes könyvelő...



Mindenki a saját belátása szerint választ. Az ismeretlen megismeréséhez tanulás kell. A tanulás és a hajtépés között mindenki saját belátása szerint választ.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 19)

dsgnuevo írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Xandros 4.0 elerheto-e magyar (esetleg angol) nyelven, ha igen hol?
> Telepitheto-e ra olyan progi (wine) ami felismeri a .exe fajlt?
> Kosz



http://www.xandros.com/products/downloads/index.html. Az Eee PC-s változat lehet, hogy tud magyarul (csak egy Eee PC-t kell hozzá venni. 

Valószínűleg van rá Wine csomag, mivel a Xandros Debian alapú (ha jól tudom), de forrásból szinte bármi telepíthető. 



dsgnuevo írta:


> keptelen voltam az Internet Explorert Linuxon futtatni. Nem adtam fel, ezert ha vki tudja a megoldast, kerem segitsen!



WineHQ - Internet Explorer.


----------



## dsgnuevo (2009 Január 20)

Koszi Bolondpoli, termeszetesen Eee pc-hez kell. Spanyol az egesz, de a felesegem nagyon szeretne ra magyar nyelvu op. rendszert. Vettem 1 kulso cd-meghajtot, ezzel probalok ra xp-t varazsolni. Ha nem sikerul, akkor johet a magyar (angol) Xandros.
A forras a parancssort jelenti?


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 20)

dsgnuevo írta:


> Koszi Bolondpoli, termeszetesen Eee pc-hez kell. Spanyol az egesz, de a felesegem nagyon szeretne ra magyar nyelvu op. rendszert. Vettem 1 kulso cd-meghajtot, ezzel probalok ra xp-t varazsolni. Ha nem sikerul, akkor johet a magyar (angol) Xandros.
> A forras a parancssort jelenti?



Esetleg nem csak a nyelvi beállításoknál kell átállítani a nyelvet például angolra? Lehet, hogy ehhez telepíteni kell az angol lokalizációt tartalmazó csomagokat, nem tudom. Szerintem valami ilyesmi lesz, mert a Linuxok  általában többnyelvűek. Érdemes lenne egy linuxos fórumon érdeklődnöd, vagy rákeresned a témára. (Az XP Eee-re való telepítéséről is sok helyen írnak, ha még nem néztél volna utána.)  Egyébként bármilyen Linux disztribúciót telepíthetsz az Eee-re, csak érdemes lehet utánanézni, mi vált be az embereknek e téren (pl.). 

Forráskód, szabad szoftver.


----------



## vrd (2009 Január 20)

Sziasztok!

Régebben nagyon elégedett voltam a Linuxszal, de mostanában nem tudok semmilyen bővítményt letölteni! Valaki tudja, mi lehet ennek az oka?


----------



## dsgnuevo (2009 Január 20)

Bolondpoli!
Legnagyobb szamitastechnikai teljesitmenyem egy Ubuntu Live-USB volt. Ezt futtattam a minimasinan. Az eredmeny kiabrandito: nem fernek el az ablakok a 7-es kepernyon, es mivel nincs gorgetojuk, ezert hasznalhatatlanok 
Meg fogom nezni a linkeket, bar mar sokat keresgeltem ez ugyben. Egyebkent a 30 euros arkulonbseg miatt vettem meg a linuxos verziot. Bar az XP is spanyol lett volna.
Egyebkent a Xandros valszeg kivetel, nincs nyelvallitasi lehetoseg bent.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 20)

dsgnuevo írta:


> Bolondpoli!
> Legnagyobb szamitastechnikai teljesitmenyem egy Ubuntu Live-USB volt. Ezt futtattam a minimasinan. Az eredmeny kiabrandito: nem fernek el az ablakok a 7-es kepernyon, es mivel nincs gorgetojuk, ezert hasznalhatatlanok
> Meg fogom nezni a linkeket, bar mar sokat keresgeltem ez ugyben. Egyebkent a 30 euros arkulonbseg miatt vettem meg a linuxos verziot. Bar az XP is spanyol lett volna.
> Egyebkent a Xandros valszeg kivetel, nincs nyelvallitasi lehetoseg bent.



Ez talán segíthet. 

Ha az "eee wiki" szavakra keresel (magyarul vagy angolul), valamennyire hasznos oldalakat találhatsz. Írnak arról, hogy vannak kifejezetten olyan Linux disztribúciók, amik úgy vannak megálmodva , hogy Eee PC-ken fussanak. És talán vannak olyan oldalak/blogok is, ahol egy-egy Eee PC 700 imádó  írja le a tapasztalatait, gondolatait.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 20)

vrd írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Régebben nagyon elégedett voltam a Linuxszal, de mostanában nem tudok semmilyen bővítményt letölteni! Valaki tudja, mi lehet ennek az oka?



Milyen Linux (név és verzió)? Milyen bővítményekre gondolsz?


----------



## dsgnuevo (2009 Január 22)

bolondpoli írta:


> Ez talán segíthet.
> 
> Ha az "eee wiki" szavakra keresel (magyarul vagy angolul), valamennyire hasznos oldalakat találhatsz. Írnak arról, hogy vannak kifejezetten olyan Linux disztribúciók, amik úgy vannak megálmodva , hogy Eee PC-ken fussanak. És talán vannak olyan oldalak/blogok is, ahol egy-egy Eee PC 700 imádó  írja le a tapasztalatait, gondolatait.


 
Ezek nagyon komolynak tunnek, olvastam mar hasonlokat, de ezek konkretabban irnak. 1 het mulva megjon az asszony es azonnal neki esek...
...mar a gepnek. Vettem egy kulso CD-meghajtot a telepiteshez, de az Easy Peasy iso fajl 860 Mb-os, szoval ongol.
Valszeg a nyelvet kell megvarialni.


----------



## Linux02 (2009 Március 10)

magyala írta:


> Egy-két napi tökéletes működés után, látta a windowst is, megpróbáltam beállítani, hogy alapértelmezett a windows indítás legyen.



Wubi-n keresztül telepítve az Ubuntut a windows marad az alapértelmezett boot rendszered és másodikként kell jelentkeznie a telepített linuxodnak. Ha bootolva telepited akkor a Grub menü felül írja a windows MBR indító menüjét ezért a linux lesz az alapértelmezett induló rendszered, és a win-t csak 2.-ként tudod kiválasztani.
Az OpenSuse kicsit más, az oldalán  itt  a ( Hogyan használhatom a Windows rendszertöltőjét a Grub helyett? ) címszó alatt megtalálod a pontos leírását az átalakításnak.


----------



## publikus (2009 Április 27)

Melyik a leg felhasználóbarátabb linux?


----------



## sequence9 (2009 Április 28)

publikus írta:


> Melyik a leg felhasználóbarátabb linux?



Egyéni megítélés kérdése. Van aki az Ubuntu-ra esküszik, van aki a Fedora-ra. 
Ezt a kettőt érdemes kipróbálnod, de bizonyára tudnak még a kollegák ajánlani más desktop disztribet is  Én csak szerveren használom


----------



## publikus (2009 Április 28)

Én úgy értettem a kérdést, hogy a Kiwi Linux - nál felhasználóbarátabb rendszert keresek.
Szerintem az Ubuntu-származékok közül a legfelhasználóbarátabb a Kiwi Linux. Az openSuse-t sikerült kipróbálnom, de csak Live CD formájában, ami édeskevés. Sikerült rátennem USB-re az UNETBOOTIN program segítségével, de az USB nem akart elindulni. Tehát elképzelhető, hogy az openSUSE felhasználóbarátabb, mint a Kiwi Liniux, feltéve, ha elindul. Akkor azt mondod, hogy esetleg a Fedora Core szállhat szembe az Ubuntuval? Az Ubuntu felhasználóbarát ami a telepítást illeti. A Wubi telepítőnek köszönhetően telepíthetjük Windows alá. Az openSUSE esetében létezik egy INSTLUX nevű telepítő, amely nem telepíti Windows alá, hanem Windows alól indítja a telepítést, persze csak akkor, ha elindul. Telepítés szempontjából elhiszem, hogy az Ubuntu az első, de használat szempontjából érdekelne. Ha mondjuk valóban le akarnám cserélni a Windowst.

Ez egy szenvedély, hogy az ember keres egy ingyenes operációs rendszert, amely jobb, mint a Windows, de jó lenne már egyszer meg is találni. Én tudom, hogy létezik, csak nem akarják elárulni bizonyos fórumokon. Az ember feltesz egy kérdést, és rengeteg választ kap, amelyek terminálparancsokat magyaráznak, pedig rengeteg automatizálás létezik, amely egy linuxot teljesen felhasználóbaráttá tud tenni. Például a TAR, TAR.GZ fájlok telepítését a Midnight Commander oldja meg a legegyszerűbben, csak egz click és egy F5, és kész, telepítve van. Az USB-re tevést rengeteg terminálparancs helyett meg lehet oldani az UNETBOOTIN programmal Windowst megstégyenítő felhasználóbarát módon. 
Valami ilyesmire gondolok.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Április 28)

publikus írta:


> Én úgy értettem a kérdést, hogy a Kiwi Linux - nál felhasználóbarátabb rendszert keresek.
> Szerintem az Ubuntu-származékok közül a legfelhasználóbarátabb a Kiwi Linux. Az openSuse-t sikerült kipróbálnom, de csak Live CD formájában, ami édeskevés. Sikerült rátennem USB-re az UNETBOOTIN program segítségével, de az USB nem akart elindulni. Tehát elképzelhető, hogy az openSUSE felhasználóbarátabb, mint a Kiwi Liniux, feltéve, ha elindul. Akkor azt mondod, hogy esetleg a Fedora Core szállhat szembe az Ubuntuval? Az Ubuntu felhasználóbarát ami a telepítást illeti. A Wubi telepítőnek köszönhetően telepíthetjük Windows alá. Az openSUSE esetében létezik egy INSTLUX nevű telepítő, amely nem telepíti Windows alá, hanem Windows alól indítja a telepítést, persze csak akkor, ha elindul. Telepítés szempontjából elhiszem, hogy az Ubuntu az első, de használat szempontjából érdekelne. Ha mondjuk valóban le akarnám cserélni a Windowst.
> 
> Ez egy szenvedély, hogy az ember keres egy ingyenes operációs rendszert, amely jobb, mint a Windows, de jó lenne már egyszer meg is találni. Én tudom, hogy létezik, csak nem akarják elárulni bizonyos fórumokon. Az ember feltesz egy kérdést, és rengeteg választ kap, amelyek terminálparancsokat magyaráznak, pedig rengeteg automatizálás létezik, amely egy linuxot teljesen felhasználóbaráttá tud tenni. Például a TAR, TAR.GZ fájlok telepítését a Midnight Commander oldja meg a legegyszerűbben, csak egz click és egy F5, és kész, telepítve van. Az USB-re tevést rengeteg terminálparancs helyett meg lehet oldani az UNETBOOTIN programmal Windowst megstégyenítő felhasználóbarát módon.
> Valami ilyesmire gondolok.



A megoldás valószínűleg benne van a legtöbb átlagembernek szánt disztribúcióban, csak nem vetted észre. Esetleg nem lehet, hogy azért tűnnek kevésbé felhasználóbarátnak az általad kipróbált "linuxok", mert nem ismered a használatukat? Például a Midnight Commander-es dolgot honnan tudod? Vagy magadtól jöttél rá, vagy külső forrásból tudod. Szerintem az lenne a legegyszerűbb, ha kiválasztanál egy "linuxot" és megpróbálnád úgy beállítani, testreszabni, hogy neked megfeleljen. Ehhez felhasználhatnád a saját bölcsességedet és a külső forrásokat is. 

Mi lenne, ha a keresés helyett a találást tennéd szenvedélyeddé?


----------



## publikus (2009 Április 28)

Igen, hát dokumentációkból, wikipédiából, fórumokból tudom, amit tudok, meg persze személyes tapasztalatból. Az Ubuntut már eléggé ismerem, a Red Hat Linuxot még kevésbé. Annyit tudok, hogy a Red Hat Linux jobb a hardverkompatibilitás szempontjából. Igen, valahogy úgy lesz, hogy fogok még próbálkozni, csak kiváncsi lettem volna mások véleményére. Beirtam a google-be, hogy "felhasználóbarátabb linux", és nem tudom, hogy megtaláltam az iex (valahogy igy kezdődött, hogy iex, aztán nem tudom, hogy folytatódott) az a lényeg, hogy ilyen linuxról még soha nem hallottam. Éppen azért tettem fel ilyen kérdést egy viszonylag semleges helyen, hátha okosabb leszek. Nagyon nehéz az információkat összetallózni, és ha rákérdez az ember bizonyos fórumokon, akkor vagy lehurrogják az embert, hogy olvassa el a dokumentációt, vagy reklámszöveget kap cserébe.

Éppen azt akartam hangsúlyozni, hogy a felhasználóbarát megoldásokat általában eltitkolják, nem tudom miért. Az ember bármilyen kérdést tesz fel linuxos fórumokban, biztos, hogy terminálos megoldásokat ajánlanak, pedig felhasználóbarát linux LÉTEZIK! Természetesen az Ubuntut is felhasználóbaráttá lehet tenni anélkül, hogy disztrót váltanánk. Már maga a Kiwi Linux is egy nagyon nagy segitség. Nem kell a codec-eket telepitgetni, könnyű az internet csatlakozás, könnyű USB-re tenni egy rendszert, stb.


----------



## publikus (2009 Április 28)

*az mire jó?*



IntLi18 írta:


> Mindenkitől bocsi, ha külön írok, de hozzászólásokat gyűjtök



Az admin bármikor elveheti a rangodat. Hiába gyűjtesz hozzászólásokat.


----------



## publikus (2009 Április 28)

*uhu*



jalaj írta:


> Én UHU-linuxot használok már évek óta és nagyon megvagyok vele elégedve.



Nagyon jól hangzik ez az UHU linux, de voltam a honlapján, és mintha úgy értettem volna, mintha fizetős lenne....


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Április 29)

publikus írta:


> Igen, valahogy úgy lesz, hogy fogok még próbálkozni, csak kiváncsi lettem volna mások véleményére.



Másoknak a terminál a felhasználóbarát. Neked nem. Miért érdekel a véleményük? 



publikus írta:


> Nagyon nehéz az információkat összetallózni, és ha rákérdez az ember bizonyos fórumokon, akkor vagy lehurrogják az embert, hogy olvassa el a dokumentációt, vagy reklámszöveget kap cserébe.



És elolvastad a dokumentációt?  Tudod, ez egyfajta tiszteletadás. Ha nem tájékozódsz mielőtt kérdezel, és olyasmit kérdezel, amire már van válasz, akkor rabolod a többiek idejét. Ezek az emberek a saját szabadidejüket áldozzák arra, hogy segítsenek másoknak. Te örülnél, ha állandóan olyasmiket kérdeznének tőled, amit már többször megválaszoltál, vagy pl. a Google-ben a kérdésre rákeresve több tucat választ találnál? 



publikus írta:


> Éppen azt akartam hangsúlyozni, hogy a felhasználóbarát megoldásokat általában eltitkolják, nem tudom miért. Az ember bármilyen kérdést tesz fel linuxos fórumokban, biztos, hogy terminálos megoldásokat ajánlanak



Legtöbbször olyan megoldást ajánlanak, ami az adott helyzetben a legmegfelelőbb. Egy olyan embernek akinek szinte fogalma sincs arról, mi is az a gond amit meg kéne oldani, és arról sincs fogalma mi a megoldás, annak egy parancs másolása és beillesztése a legegyszerűbb és legbiztosabb mód arra, hogy megoldja a gondját. Valakinek még ez is nehézséget okoz. Az például nem elvárható, hogy minden egyes kérdést egy tucat képernyőképpel illusztrálva válaszoljon meg az ember. 



publikus írta:


> pedig felhasználóbarát linux LÉTEZIK!



A felhasználóbarát Linuxhoz jól jön egy Linuxbarát felhasználó is. Aki egyben persze felhasználóbarát felhasználó is.  



publikus írta:


> Nagyon jól hangzik ez az UHU linux, de voltam a honlapján, és mintha úgy értettem volna, mintha fizetős lenne....



Nem fizetős.


----------



## Linux02 (2009 Április 29)

bolondpoli írta:


> Másoknak a terminál a felhasználóbarát. Neked nem. Miért érdekel a véleményük?
> 
> A felhasználóbarát Linuxhoz jól jön egy Linuxbarát felhasználó is. Aki egyben persze felhasználóbarát felhasználó is.



Elismerésem, a türelmes válaszaidért bolondpoli, valahogy én is így vagyok, lassan kezd fárasztóvá válni a rengetek azonos kérdés megválaszolása, mikor a google-ban beírva, és különböző linux-os fórumokon rengeteg válaszra lelni, csak a türelem hiányzik hozzá, egyszerűbb megint feltenni, csak lesz valaki aki pont „nekem” megválaszolja.
A felhasználóbarát Linux mindenkinek a sajátja, ahogy hetek, hónapok alatt behangolta, a szükséges drivereket beszerezte, vagy csak behangolta, a saját vasához.
Jelen újdonság az Ubuntu 9.04 amire én a 8.10-ről frissítettem, engem meggyőzött.
Kellemes, könnyen kezelhető, nincs ütközés, és sok eddigi problémát javítottak, a gyorsulását beleértve.
Persze ez csak az én véleményem, és ez nem titkolt, viszont több hónapos előzménye és sok sok olvasás, ill. kudarc van emögött, mire eljut idáig az ember, hogy valamiről kijelenthesse ha nem is a világnak, hogy számára ez a lehető legjobb OP.
Gondolj csak bele, a winnel, hogy kezdted, valaki, vagy te segítséggel feltetted a gépedre, és megkezdted a tanulmányozást, a használatát, mit hol találsz, egyes dolgok telepítésénél ha problémába ütköztél, megoldást kerestél, még ha segítséggel is de neked kell megoldani és dönteni, más a távolból legfeljebb ha épp találkozott a hibajelenséggel, vagy hasonlóval amibe ütköztél, megoszthatja veled tapasztalatát, de a döntés a te kezedben van, mikor mit használsz és mi számít felhasználóbarátnak számodra.
Nem hiszem, hogy bárki is titkolna előled valamit, főként nem egy szabad forráskódú linux disztrót kedvelő, és használó közösség. Mindössze az a dolgod, hogy 1-et válassz ki és kezd tanulmányozni a használatát, közben pedig a win-es gondolkodást zárd ki magadból. Ne ess abba a hibába mint sokan akik eldobják a linux-ot csak azért mert a win-es programok nem találhatók meg rajta. Bőven van választék a központi tárolókban, csak győzz ámulni, minden alkalmazásnak meg van a linux-os megfelelője, néha még válogathatsz is köztük, melyik a szinpatikusabb.
Ennél felhasználóbarátabb megoldásokat, nem tudom hol találnál, (ennyiért).


----------



## BartXXX (2009 Május 1)

Kedves Tagok! Help-re lenne szükségem! Ha segítenétek kidolgozni a feladatot, és elküldenétek örök hálával tartoznék:


ZH

1.	Egy ’konyv.txt’ nevű fájlban hogyan törölne minden ’a’ betűt?



2.	Milyen paranccsal nyomtatná ki, hogy hol található az ’ls’ parancs? 



3.	Hogyan keresné meg a /etc könyvtárban található összes alkönyvtár számát?


4.	Milyen parancsokkal hozna létre egy proba nevű könyvtárat és hogyan biztosítaná, hogy a könyvtárnak és a benne levő fájloknak az alábbi jogosultsága legyen?
drwxr-x---


5.	Egy ’konyv.txt’ nevű fájlban hogyan cserélné le a számmal kezdődő, számot nem tartalmazó, de bármi mást igen, és kis vagy nagy ’z’-vel végződő szavakat 3 darab nagy ’Z’ betűre?



6.	Hogyan keresné meg az /etc könyvtárban azokat a fájlokat, amelyek nevében az ’if’ szöveg szerepel?



7.	Egy log fájl több felhasználó bejelentkezéseit tartalmazza. Hogyan határozná meg hogy, hányszor jelentkezett be QWERTYU felhasználó?



8.	Hogyan számolná meg, hogy a eredmenyek nevű fájlban hány embert hívnak Katalinnak?




9.	Egy titkos szöveget publikussá kellene tenni olyan módon, hogy minden nevet ki kellene húzni. A ‘cikk.txt’ fájlban hogyan cserélné le a nagy betűvel kezdődő és után csak kisbetűket tartalmazó szöveget három ‘x’ betűre: xxx ?


10.	Hogyan listázná ki a saját home könyvtárában és alkönyvtáraiban az üres állományokat vagy a z 1 óránál újabban létrehozott állományokat?



11.	Rendezzük a /usb/lib könyvtár tartalmát a fájlnév alapján fordított sorrendben!


12.	Hogyan határozná meg a /usr könyvtár-ban és alkönyvtáraiban az ’A’ betűvel kezdődő fájlok számát?


13.	Egy ’konyv.txt’ nevű fájlban hogyan cserélné le a számmal kezdődő, számot nem tartalmazó, de bármi mást igen, és kis vagy nagy ’z’-vel végződő szavakat 3 darab nagy ’Z’ betűre?


14.	Hogyan lehetne minden olyan sort megkeresni és egy ‘ered.txt’ file-ban eltárolni amely NEM tartalmaz évszámot? Az évszám vagy 19-el vagy 20-al kezdődik és négy számot tartalmaz.



15.	Ön a saját home könyvtárában van. Milyen paranccsal tudná kiiratni a gyökérkönyvtárban lévő etc könyvtárban lévő group fájl tartalmát a sajat home könyvtárában lévő sajatkonyvtar nevű könyvtárban lévő sajatfajl nevű fájlba, melynek eredeti tartalmát is meg akarja őrizni?	



16.	Hozzon létre egy ~/nevsor nevű állományra mutató szimbolikus linket nevsor_masolat néven!


17.	Egy ’konyv.txt’ nevű fájlban hogyan törölne minden ’a’ betűt?



18.	Milyen állománynevekre illeszkedik a következő minta: a[2009]c*b Adjon példát!	


19.	Hogyan lép ki szabályosan a parancsértelmezőből?


20.	Írjon parancsot, mely letöröl minden karaktersor utáni számot!


21.	Hogyan határozná meg a /home könyvtárban a és alkönyvtáraiban az A betűvel kezdődő állományok számát?


22.	Hogyan listázná ki a saját home könyvtárában és alkönyvtáraiban az A betűvel kezdődő állományokat?



23.	Hogyan listázná ki a saját home könyvtárában és alkönyvtáraiban az 1 hétnél régebben létrehozott állományokat?


24.	Írjon olyan parancsot, mely madárnyelven írja ki a szöveget, azaz minden magánhangzó után beteszi a magánhangzót ismételten úgy, hogy a két magángangzó közé egy plusz v betű is bekerül. Pl: így szóból lesz ívígy; tudsz szóból lesz tuvudsz, stb.


25.	Mely paranccsal tudná a /etc/passwd állományból kiiratni a felhasználók accountját és a hozzá tartozó alapértelmezett parancsértelemzőt?


26.	Nyomtassa ki egy sajat.txt állományból azokat a sorokat kétszer, ahol szerepel a saját neve!


27.	Számolja meg egy állományban, hogy hányszor szerepel a saját neve! Használja az awk parancsot!


28.	Írassa ki a saját felhasználó azonosítóját!

Email: [email protected]

A vállaszok KEDDre kellenének! Nagyon fontos lenne! Köszönöm szépen!

Bart

MSN.: [email protected] (vagy ha felvenne aki ért hozzá, meg THXelném!)


----------



## publikus (2009 Május 1)

Most már kezdem érteni, hogy mire használják a linuxot, és, hogy miért is fog elterjedni.


----------



## publikus (2009 Május 7)

bolondpoli írta:


> És elolvastad a dokumentációt?  Tudod, ez egyfajta tiszteletadás.


A mellékelt ábra no comment


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Elterjedni azért nagyon nem fog mert nem sok programmal kompatibilis, de azért sok előnye van!


----------



## elsipos (2009 Szeptember 23)

Ubuntu otthonra.
Suse (open) meg céges buliba.

Szerintem sincs semmi értelme ,s ok pénzt, gépenként minimum 200 e rákölteni, hogy billgécnek jobb legyen...


----------



## elsipos (2009 Szeptember 23)

Nos feltettem az oxigén ofiszt, (legújabb prof. verziót) és hát szerintem űberkirály! ne fizessetek 100-et a win ofiszért! ébresztő!


----------



## telekia (2009 Szeptember 23)

*ubuntu no1*

kb 3 éve használom a linuxot. kipróbáltam fedorát, mendrivát, suset, ubuntut meg centost. Fedorát rögtön el lehet felejteni, rossz tapasztalataim vannak vele. Opensuse jó, de a hardwarekkel néha hadilábon áll és néha komplikált. Centos (RedHat) az kiváló szerver, beállítod és hagyod dolgozni akár évekig. 
Ubuntu volt az a linux disztribució amivel megvagyok elégedve. a fórumai tökéletesek. ha valamit nem tudsz csak felmész az internetre és biztos 10 percen belül megvan a válasz. a hardwares támogatása nagyon jó. egyszerű. többnyelvű környezetben is kiváló,pl a párod angolul használja te pedig magyarul ugyanazt az ubuntut ugyanaz a gépen. (ugyanis a beolvasásnál nyelvet választhatsz.) a hátránya talán az, hogy nincs root (klasszikus formában) és ez miatt az irodai használata kicsit problematikusabb, mivel nehezebb beállítani (ha lehet egyáltalán) a jogosultságokat. 
És még valami, ha perifériákat vásároltok olyanokat vegyetek ami pl Macintosh kompatibilis mert az akkor a linuxra is jó. Canon termékeket kerülni. Hp az jobb. ezt nem reklámnak írtam hanem azért, mert tapasztalat áll mögöttem.


----------



## telekia (2009 Szeptember 23)

*ies4linux*



dsgnuevo írta:


> Udv, ujra!
> Kiprobaltam mar: Kiwi, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, es egyeb live megldasokat is.
> Mind nagyon tetszett (elegge erthetoek, talan mert windowsosra vannak faragva). Ennek ellenere xp-t hasznalok, ugyanis keptelen voltam az Internet Explorert Linuxon futtatni. Nem adtam fel, ezert ha vki tudja a megoldast, kerem segitsen!



A megoldás az ies4linux nevű program. nem tökéletes de ie. wine nevű programmal pedig komótosan használhatod a windowsos programokat. ha valamelyik programmal problémád van akkor néz utánna az interneten, hogy van e portabilis formája, ha van akkor azt futtasd wine alatt. 99% hogy futni fog.


----------



## signore (2009 Szeptember 24)

madzsi írta:


> Elterjedni azért nagyon nem fog mert nem sok programmal kompatibilis, de azért sok előnye van!


Szia
Bár a bejegyzés régi, de talán azért még visszanézel ide. Kifejtenéd részletesebben mit értesz azon, hogy "nem sok programmal kompatibilis"? A Windows az windows a Linux az linux, a MAC OS pedig értelemszerűen mac os, egyik rendszer programjai sem kompatibilisek a másikkal. Az Ubuntu tárolókban jelenleg több mint 27.000 csomag van, ebből becslésem szerint legalább 15.000 program, van miből válogatni.


----------



## signore (2009 Szeptember 24)

dsgnuevo írta:


> Udv, ujra!
> Kiprobaltam mar: Kiwi, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, es egyeb live megldasokat is.
> Mind nagyon tetszett (elegge erthetoek, talan mert windowsosra vannak faragva). Ennek ellenere xp-t hasznalok, ugyanis keptelen voltam az Internet Explorert Linuxon futtatni. Nem adtam fel, ezert ha vki tudja a megoldast, kerem segitsen!


Szia
Bár az "ies4linux" valóban megoldás, de minek neked? Hacsak nem vagy webfejlesztő, nem igazán van szükség arra, hogy Internet Explorert használj böngészésre. Linux rendszerre a fizetős játékprogramokon kívül gyakorlatilag minden programra van alternatíva, ritkán van szükség a "wine" használatára.


----------



## signore (2009 Szeptember 24)

telekia írta:


> kb 3 éve használom a linuxot. kipróbáltam fedorát, mendrivát, suset, ubuntut meg centost. Fedorát rögtön el lehet felejteni, rossz tapasztalataim vannak vele. Opensuse jó, de a hardwarekkel néha hadilábon áll és néha komplikált. Centos (RedHat) az kiváló szerver, beállítod és hagyod dolgozni akár évekig.
> Ubuntu volt az a linux disztribució amivel megvagyok elégedve. a fórumai tökéletesek. ha valamit nem tudsz csak felmész az internetre és biztos 10 percen belül megvan a válasz. a hardwares támogatása nagyon jó. egyszerű. többnyelvű környezetben is kiváló,pl a párod angolul használja te pedig magyarul ugyanazt az ubuntut ugyanaz a gépen. (ugyanis a beolvasásnál nyelvet választhatsz.) a hátránya talán az, hogy nincs root (klasszikus formában) és ez miatt az irodai használata kicsit problematikusabb, mivel nehezebb beállítani (ha lehet egyáltalán) a jogosultságokat.
> És még valami, ha perifériákat vásároltok olyanokat vegyetek ami pl Macintosh kompatibilis mert az akkor a linuxra is jó. Canon termékeket kerülni. Hp az jobb. ezt nem reklámnak írtam hanem azért, mert tapasztalat áll mögöttem.


Szia
Ki mondta, hogy nincs root? Egyszerűen alapból nincs jelszava, ill. van, hisz a telepítésnél megadtad, csak nem használja, ezért root-ként nem tudod indítani a rendszert. Ha kell megadhatod neki a jelszót, és bejelentkezhetsz rootként, de minek? Ott van a sudo és az su parancs, ha olyan helyen kell módosítanod fájlokat, ahol ezt csak root-ként tudod megteni. Ha meg jogosultságokat kell állítanod, és grafikus felületet használsz, úgyis bekéri a root jelszavát.


----------



## telekia (2009 Szeptember 24)

signore írta:


> Szia
> Ki mondta, hogy nincs root? Egyszerűen alapból nincs jelszava, ill. van, hisz a telepítésnél megadtad, csak nem használja, ezért root-ként nem tudod indítani a rendszert. Ha kell megadhatod neki a jelszót, és bejelentkezhetsz rootként, de minek? Ott van a sudo és az su parancs, ha olyan helyen kell módosítanod fájlokat, ahol ezt csak root-ként tudod megteni. Ha meg jogosultságokat kell állítanod, és grafikus felületet használsz, úgyis bekéri a root jelszavát.



ez mind igaz. nem is ez a baj. a baj akkor kezdődik mikor irodai környezetben használod s meg szeretnéd akadályozni, hogy a felhasználó piszkálja a beállításokat, telepítgesen meg miegymást, de viszont megszeretnéd engedni, pl. hogy ubuntu frissítse magát. Na ezt nem tudtam megoldani su jelszó nélkül.


----------



## Baleys (2009 Október 9)

Helló
A linux live-nak van olyan verziója ami pendrive-ról futtatható?
Vagy csak cd-s dvd-s iso-k léteznek?


----------



## sulti (2009 Október 25)

Baleys írta:


> Helló
> A linux live-nak van olyan verziója ami pendrive-ról futtatható?
> Vagy csak cd-s dvd-s iso-k léteznek?



A legtöbb disztróból lehet pen-drive-ról telepíthető, futtatható változatot készíteni. Ez esetenként elég szöszölős lehet.

Ezért vannak kifejezetten erre gyártott disztrók is -vagy azoknak flash verzióik, pl.: (Ajánlom a disztófigyelőt: http://distrowatch.com/)
-Slax
-Dreamlinux
-Damn Small Linux


----------



## Attila-55 (2009 November 14)

elsipos írta:


> Ubuntu otthonra.
> Suse (open) meg céges buliba.
> 
> Szerintem sincs semmi értelme ,s ok pénzt, gépenként minimum 200 e rákölteni, hogy billgécnek jobb legyen...



A SUSE 11.2 most jelent meg. Innen lehet letölteni:

http://software.opensuse.org/112/hu


----------



## Attila-55 (2009 November 14)

telekia írta:


> kb 3 éve használom a linuxot. kipróbáltam fedorát, mendrivát, suset, ubuntut meg centost. Fedorát rögtön el lehet felejteni, rossz tapasztalataim vannak vele. Opensuse jó, de a hardwarekkel néha hadilábon áll és néha komplikált. Centos (RedHat) az kiváló szerver, beállítod és hagyod dolgozni akár évekig.
> Ubuntu volt az a linux disztribució amivel megvagyok elégedve. a fórumai tökéletesek. ha valamit nem tudsz csak felmész az internetre és biztos 10 percen belül megvan a válasz. a hardwares támogatása nagyon jó. egyszerű. többnyelvű környezetben is kiváló,pl a párod angolul használja te pedig magyarul ugyanazt az ubuntut ugyanaz a gépen. (ugyanis a beolvasásnál nyelvet választhatsz.) a hátránya talán az, hogy nincs root (klasszikus formában) és ez miatt az irodai használata kicsit problematikusabb, mivel nehezebb beállítani (ha lehet egyáltalán) a jogosultságokat.
> És még valami, ha perifériákat vásároltok olyanokat vegyetek ami pl Macintosh kompatibilis mert az akkor a linuxra is jó. Canon termékeket kerülni. Hp az jobb. ezt nem reklámnak írtam hanem azért, mert tapasztalat áll mögöttem.



Én most egyértelműen az új UBUNTU 9.10-est tartom a legjobb választásnak. És nemcsak otthonra, hanem cégesen is. Néhány kisebb gondom vlt csak a telepítés után. Például az Opera 10.1-es nem tudta lejátszani a Flash filmeket (Yuotube). Hiába volt fennn az Adobe pluginja, csak a Firefox tudta lejátszani, az Opera nem. A megoldás az voldás, hogy lekapcsoltam a képernyőeffekteket.


----------



## magyala (2009 November 16)

Attila-55 írta:


> Én most egyértelműen az új UBUNTU 9.10-est tartom a legjobb választásnak. És nemcsak otthonra, hanem cégesen is. Néhány kisebb gondom vlt csak a telepítés után. Például az Opera 10.1-es nem tudta lejátszani a Flash filmeket (Yuotube). Hiába volt fennn az Adobe pluginja, csak a Firefox tudta lejátszani, az Opera nem. A megoldás az voldás, hogy lekapcsoltam a képernyőeffekteket.


Szia
Gondolkodom egy otthoni kisgépen, amin csak internetezni és msn-ezni lehetne, és akkor arra csak linuxot tennék. Mi a véleményetek az UHU-linuxról? 
Én már megpróbáltam ubuntut régebben feltenni, és nem ismerte fel a háló kártyát. Akkor a suse volt a nyerő. Azóta alaplap csere volt, és most csak windows van fönn. De akkor lenne egy win-es és lenne egy linuxos is. CSak nem tudom, hogy routeren keresztül látnák-e egymást? Persze nem olyan fontos.
magyala


----------



## kondás (2009 December 6)

szerintem nem a legjobb választás az uhu. kevés a fejlesztés az utóbbi időben és csak levelező lista van fórum nincs.

én is ubuntut javasolnék amúgy. legikább azért, mert sok anyag van hozzá a neten angolul és magyarul is. és ubuntu.hu fórum nagyon aktív itt van a legnyagyobb esély, hogy segítséget találsz az esetleges gondjaidra (ha magyarul akarsz kommunikálni persze).

routeren keresztül látják egymást. nálam is így van. van egy wines és egy linuxos gép. ami gond lehet az nem igazán az alaplap, hanem a videó kártya. régebben az ATI-knál voltak gondok, de mostmár állítólag az is javul. ha nvidia akkor szinte biztos nem lesz gond.


----------



## magyala (2009 December 7)

kondás írta:


> szerintem nem a legjobb választás az uhu. kevés a fejlesztés az utóbbi időben és csak levelező lista van fórum nincs.
> 
> én is ubuntut javasolnék amúgy. legikább azért, mert sok anyag van hozzá a neten angolul és magyarul is. és ubuntu.hu fórum nagyon aktív itt van a legnyagyobb esély, hogy segítséget találsz az esetleges gondjaidra (ha magyarul akarsz kommunikálni persze).
> 
> routeren keresztül látják egymást. nálam is így van. van egy wines és egy linuxos gép. ami gond lehet az nem igazán az alaplap, hanem a videó kártya. régebben az ATI-knál voltak gondok, de mostmár állítólag az is javul. ha nvidia akkor szinte biztos nem lesz gond.



Köszi a válaszod, megpróbálom az Ubuntut, remélem fog működni. Persze, ha nincs rajta win, akkor bármikor módosíthatom, cserélhetem az egyik linuxot másikra.


----------



## nagyist (2009 December 28)

van valakinek tapasztalata logitech messenger konfigra skype linux alatt?
(skype for suse 11.1, legujabb verzio)
elore is koszi...


----------



## stvn (2010 Január 2)

Szép estét és Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!

Egy Ubuntu 9.10-es kérdésem lenne!

Egy asztali gépem van, amiben külön winchesteren használok Xp-t, Ubuntu 9.04-et és van egy "teszt winchesterem is" amin "probálgatom" az Ubuntu 9.10-et.

Nem nagyon értek a számítástechnikához, de utánolvasással már sok Ubuntus kérdésre megtaláltam a választ, de most nem jutottam semmire...

Ubuntu 9.10-en nincs hang. 
Lehet az a probléma, hogy a gépben 2 hangkártya van és az alaplapit használja? A 9.04-en tökéletesen működik a hang, de szívesen lecserélném már 9.10-re, de hang nélkül mit ér az egész? 

Tud valaki segíteni?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## hunebook.com (2010 Január 2)

Próbáld először a BIOS-ban megnézni, hogy engedélyezve van-e az alaplapi hangkártya!
Vagy távolítsd el a másikat!


----------



## hunebook.com (2010 Január 2)

Kezdőknek UBuntu az nagyon jó választás, telepítése nem igényel hozzáértést csak józan paraszti észt. ...de ha régebbi a géped vmelyik darabja akkor utána kell nyúlni a drivereknek: 3-4 éves Intel chipset, régebbi ATI grafikus kártya. Hálistennek a fórumtámogatottsága nagyon jó!


----------



## stvn (2010 Január 4)

Sziasztok!

Kivettem a Creative Audigy2 hangkártyámat így csak az alaplapi van benne és csodák csodájára lett hang!!! 
Az Ubuntu9.04-en minden variáció nélkül van hang és kapásból felismeri az Audigy2 hangkártyámat is! 
Ebből arra következtetek, hogy nem bios beállítási gondom van, mert akkor se XP-n, se 9.04-en belül nem lenne hang!

Valami parancssoros vagy egyébb módon meg lehet azt oldani, hogy benne tudjam hagyni a gépben a jobb minőségű hangkártyámat és úgy is legyen hang?

Mindenesetre köszönöm a segítséget, mert így legalább közelebb kerültem a megoldáshoz!


----------



## music-lover (2010 Január 8)

Javasolnám az Ubuntut, vagy a PCLinuxOs-t elsősorban.
Ha régebbi a hardware, érdemes kipróbálni a Puppy Linux-ot, ami elsősorban a sebessége miatt lehet jó választás.


----------



## menczel (2010 Január 23)

Hogy kell a Linux-ot letörölni?


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Január 24)

menczel írta:


> Hogy kell a Linux-ot letörölni?



Legegyszerűbben úgy lehet, hogy egy másik operációs rendszer (ami lehet a gépre telepítve, vagy pl. CD-ről indított) alatt futó lemezkezelő szoftver(ek) segítségével megformázod vagy törlöd a Linux által használt partíciókat. Természetesen ilyenkor az adott partíciókon található összes adat elvész.


----------



## sznyul (2010 Január 25)

Én évek óta használok egy öreg Celeron 400-ast (mert az még elmegy lehúzott hűtőventillátorral, így csendes) Internet-gépnek.

Folyamatosan be van kapcsolva: ez az aDSL router-em, a tűzfalam, van rajta URL-filter a gyerekek miatt, Web kamera, hogy távolról is lássam, mi van otthon, ha megszólal a riasztó. Össze van lőve a gmail-es postafiókkal, így csipog ha új e-mail-t kapok.
Nem kell várni a boot-ra, nincsenek rá virusok, férgek. 

Mire nem jó? Játékra. Meg a bonyolult web oldalak flash-es animációjára. De arra van egy rendes gép is, csak az hangos, lassan boot-ol, stb.

Mire jó? Ha valamit gyorsan meg akarok nézni: menetrendet, híreket, recepteket.

Debian van rajta. Ha valaki ki akarja próbálni, szívesen adok tanácsot.


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

menczel írta:


> Hogy kell a Linux-ot letörölni?



Normál esetben egész lemezt/lemezpartíciót foglal a linux telepítés, azt kell megformázni: akár úgy, hogy operációs rendszert tartalmazó CD-ről/DVD-ről bootolsz, akár úgy, hogy a merevlemezt másik gépbe rakod be, és annak az operációs rendszeréből formázod meg.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

Sziasztok!

Most telepítették fel a Pardus linuxot a laptopomra. Az internetet egy linksys routerrel szeretném elérni de az alábbiakat írja ki a rendszer:

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.pardus.org.tr.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
www.example.com

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


A routerrel megy a másik gépem, amin windows van!



Totál kezdő vagyok, tegnap telepítették a linuxot, kérlek ezen a szinten válaszolj!

Köszi

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Szia

Ez valószínűleg hálózat elérési hiba. Más weboldalt meg tudsz nézni a Fifefoxban?


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

Szia!

Köszi a segítséget előre is, sajnos semmilyen oldalt nem tudok megnyitni!
Felmerült még egy ötlet, eddig win volt rajta, és sose kellett bekapcsolni a netet, esetleg lehet, hogy valahogy a gépen be kellene kapcsolni? Egy Fujitsu Simens Amilo li3710 gépem van. Van egy másik is azon az FN+F2 kombináció kapcsolja be a netet, de a 3710-en ez nem jön be!

Köszi

Banby

Üdv.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Nos akkor biztos, hogy hálózat kezelési hiba. Kicsit utánanéztem az említett rendszernek és a következőket olvastam:


> Az újraindítás után egy kicsit tovább bootol, de ez csak az elején van így. Belogolás után rögtön a Kaptan fogadja az embert ami egyfajta beállító varázsló lenne. Végig kell menni a beállítás varázslón teljesen ahhoz hogy legyen aktív hálózati kapcsolat. Ha ezt nem teszed meg, akkor a Hálózat kezelőben kell elvégezni a konfigurálást.


Mint írja, ha ez nem lett beállítva, utólag kell megteni. A router hagyományos vezetékkel kapcsolódik a gépedhez, vagy rádiós un. WIFI katcsolat van?


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

signore írta:


> Nos akkor biztos, hogy hálózat kezelési hiba. Kicsit utánanéztem az említett rendszernek és a következőket olvastam:
> 
> Mint írja, ha ez nem lett beállítva, utólag kell megteni. A router hagyományos vezetékkel kapcsolódik a gépedhez, vagy rádiós un. WIFI katcsolat van?



Szia!

Próbáltam wifi-vel, és közvetlenül is rákötöttem a netet. Beállítottam a hálózat szerint is a csatlakozást, és ha routert használnék annak is, ezt különben megmutatta a srác, hogy hogy kell, és mindent úgy csináltam. A gépen ki is írja hogy kapcsolódtam a nethez (connect), az asztalon az ikon is ezt mutatja, néztem a tűzfalat is, azon sincs letiltva a forgalom, és még se tudok 1 oldalt se behívni.

Köszi

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Ha van élő hálózati kapcsolat akkor más lehet a hiba. Első lépsben nézd meg, hogy a Firefoxban nincs-e bekapcsolva a kapcsolat nélküli munka (Fájl-->Kapcsolat nélküli munka kikapcsolni ha be van pipálva). Ha ez nem segít ideiglenesen kikapcsolnám a tűzfalat teljesen és megnézném mi a helyzet. Ha még mindig nem javul meg, nézd meg egy másik böngészővel mit csinál, feltéve ha van másik, vagy tudsz net nélkül telepíteni másikat.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

signore írta:


> Ha van élő hálózati kapcsolat akkor más lehet a hiba. Első lépsben nézd meg, hogy a Firefoxban nincs-e bekapcsolva a kapcsolat nélküli munka (Fájl-->Kapcsolat nélküli munka kikapcsolni ha be van pipálva). Ha ez nem segít ideiglenesen kikapcsolnám a tűzfalat teljesen és megnézném mi a helyzet. Ha még mindig nem javul meg, nézd meg egy másik böngészővel mit csinál, feltéve ha van másik, vagy tudsz net nélkül telepíteni másikat.



Szia!

Nincs bekapcsolva a kapcsolat nélküli munka, és kikapcsoltam a tűzfalat is (bármint remélem, hogy a stop gomb megnyomása ezt jeleni), továbbra sincs net. Esetleg tudsz segíteni, hogy milyen böngészőt töltsek le? Ezzel a gépel le tudom tölteni, és át tudom rakni a másik gépre. A linuxal még nem telepítettem progit, úgy megy ,mint a winnel? Rákattintok és indul magától?

Köszi

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Akkor inkább menjünk kicsit vissza. A hálózati kapcsolat ikonra kattintva elvileg meg tudod nézni, hogy milyen beállításokkal kapcsolódott. Valami hasonlót kell látnod. Ha ez rendben van, tovább megyünk.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Az általad használt rendszer csomagtelepítőjének a neve PiSi (linux esetén nem programokat, hanem csomagokat telepítesz). Ez annyiban tér el a wines telepítéstől, hogy egy központi tárolóban vannak elhelyezve a csomagok (programok) itt válogathatsz és telepíthetsz a rendszeredre. A csomagok úgy vannak összeállítva, hogy a programhoz szükséges egyéb szükséges állományokat is automatikusan telepíti.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

signore írta:


> Akkor inkább menjünk kicsit vissza. A hálózati kapcsolat ikonra kattintva elvileg meg tudod nézni, hogy milyen beállításokkal kapcsolódott. Valami hasonlót kell látnod. Ha ez rendben van, tovább megyünk.



Most kitöröltem a linksyst, és újra akartam felvinni a kapcsolatot, hogy hátha valami nem jó, de most ha a scanre kattintok, akkor egy routert se talál meg! 

Különben amit küldtél az nem volt látható! 

Köszi


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Nem értem, nálam látható a kép. Routerből általában csak egy van a hálózatban. A net a routerhez csatlakozik, mint ahogy a routerrel kiszolgált számítógépek is.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

EZEN az oldalon megtalálod hogy kell a hálózatot beállítani.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 20)

signore írta:


> EZEN az oldalon megtalálod hogy kell a hálózatot beállítani.



Azt hiszem én inkább feladom, nem szeretnék semmit se elrontani, visszaviszem a srácnak a gépet. 

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget! 

Jó éjt!

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Február 20)

Igazán nincs mit.
Szia
Jó éjszakát.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 27)

signore írta:


> Igazán nincs mit.
> Szia
> Jó éjszakát.



Szia! 

Megoldódott a net problémám, a routerrel volt baj!

Üdv.

Bamby


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Február 27)

Szia!

Most viszont új gondok jöttek elő!

a skype programot szeretném telepíteni. Letöltöttem a net-ről az egyik Linuxos verziót, mert a Pardus-hoz nem találtam sajátot. Majd kicsomagoltam a Download könyvtárba. Most be szeretném írni a ./configure parancsot, de fogalmam sincs, hogy hogy jelenítsem meg azt az ablakot, ahova be kell írni!

Köszi a segítséget!

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Március 1)

Szia
Ne haragudj, csak most tudtam elolvasni a problémád. Ha még nem oldódott meg írj és összehozzuk.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Március 1)

signore írta:


> Szia
> Ne haragudj, csak most tudtam elolvasni a problémád. Ha még nem oldódott meg írj és összehozzuk.



Szia!

Odáig jutottam, hogy megtaláltam a gépemen a kopete nevű progit, abban a skype-t, majd a hozzáadás gombra kattintottam, alul megjelent a skype. Bármit szeretnék csinálni mindig azt írja ki, hogy: a skype 2.0 dinamikus linkelésű program könyvtárát kell telepíteni, mely letölthető a www.skype.com-ról. De valami skype-t már letöltöttem onnan, bár nem linket, hanem programot!

Kb. itt tartok, vagyis sehol!

Köszi a segítséget!

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Március 1)

Sajnos a KDE-t és a hozzá tartozó programokat nem nagyon ismerem, de a szövegből arra következtetek, hogy a letöltési fül alatt lévő Dynamic fájljaira gondolt. Én csak 2.1-es csomagot találtam.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Március 1)

Én is ezt a verziót töltöttem le, amit, képzeld sikerült meg is nyitnom, de az nagyon klassz lenne, ha a kopete programmal meg lehetne nyitni, mert együtt látnám az összes csevegő oldalamat.


----------



## signore (2010 Március 1)

Valószínűleg nem tudod megoldani. Utána olvastam, volt fent a hivatalos oldalon a Pardus-hoz egy .xml kiterjesztésű fájl, (ilyen csomagokat használ a Pardus) de sajnos már nem elérhető. Gondolom levették, mert csak béta verzió volt és valószínűleg nem működött megfelelően. Mindez csak az én következtetésem, lehet nincs igazam, hisz konkrétan nem ismerem a Pardus-t. Őszintén szólva fogalmam sincs mi az a dinamikus linkelésű könyvtár, megpróbálok utánanézni. Ha találok valamit jelentkezem.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Március 2)

Szia!

Esetleg másba tudnál segíteni!

Programokat úgy lehet telepíteni legkönnyebben, hogy van egy link, amit Packe Manager mappába be másolok, és utána tudom használni. 

1. Hogy kell a linket bemásolni a PM-be?
2. Ha bemásoltam, hogy tudom használhatóvá tenni?

Köszi

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Március 2)

Szia
Mint írtam, nem ismerem a Pardus-t, csak abban tudok segíteni amit találtam róla a neten. Erről a telepítési módról nem találtam semmit, viszont egy előző hozzászólásomban már írtam a csomagtelepítőjéről, most beidézem.


signore írta:


> Az általad használt rendszer csomagtelepítőjének a neve PiSi (linux esetén nem programokat, hanem csomagokat telepítesz). Ez annyiban tér el a wines telepítéstől, hogy egy központi tárolóban vannak elhelyezve a csomagok (programok) itt válogathatsz és telepíthetsz a rendszeredre. A csomagok úgy vannak összeállítva, hogy a programhoz szükséges egyéb szükséges állományokat is automatikusan telepíti.


Ezt az információt ITT találtam, de azért még bogarászok kicsit, hátha találok valamit.

Szerk.: Megtaláltam, egyről beszélünk.  ITT találod az oldalt.

Ahogy a képernyőképet elnézem, semmi más dolgod nincs mint kijelölni a telepítendő csomagot (programot) és rákattintani a megfelelő gombra ami lehet OK vagy Install vagy hasonló, ezt sajnos nem látom a képem. Ha be tudnál tenni róla egy képernyőképet, könnyebben meg tudnám mondani.


----------



## Bamby69 (2010 Március 3)

Szia!

Köszi, a segítséget! PM képernyő jobb oldalán volt egy install gomb, és sikerült a telepítés. Holt egyszerű!

De mindig van új kérdésem.

Letöltöttem a firefox frissítését. De ez egy program v. csomag. Kibontottam. De nem történik semmi. Esetleg valamire ha rákattintok - a kibontott fájlok közül - nem indul el a telepítés? Van ötleted, hogy hogy tudok tovább menni?

Köszi

Bamby


----------



## signore (2010 Március 3)

Szia
A frissítések nem így működnek. Megcsinálják a csomagot amit megtalálsz a csomagkezelőben. A linkelt oldalon azt olvastam, hogy a Pardus nem keresi automatikusan a frissített csomagokat, ezt magadnak kell megtenni. Elképzelhető, hogy van már frissítés a firefoxhoz. Amit letöltöttél azt forrásnak hívják és általában kibontás után a fájlok között található README vagy INFO stb. fájlban lévő instrukciók alapján kell telepíteni.Ha még nem kerestél frissítéseket szinte biztos, hogy a telepített csomagjaidnál vannak frissebbek. Próbálj meg olyan programot keresni a telepített programok között, hogy frissítéskezelő.


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

firefox-ot kicsomagolod pld az asztalodra egy mappába majd a firefox futtatható állomnyára készítesz egy ikont és kész indíthatod is


----------

